# Vietnam | Việt Nam | 越南



## tunggp

*Briefly introducing about the land that you may know*

Vietnam is a unique and fascinating part of the world with a huge variety of beautiful landscapes, a very rich culture and a history that stretches back over more than 4000 years. Vietnam extends across a strip of land between the deltas of two large rivers, the Song Hong (Red River) in the North and the Mekong in the South. In the West the Truong Son (Long Mountains) create a natural border with Laos and Cambodia. These highlands consist of a series of connected plateaus and reach an altitude of just under a mile above sea level. The highest peak in Vietnam is Fan Si Pan (1.95 miles) in the North West. The coastal land in the East is very fertile and has beautiful beaches surrounded by palm trees. Vietnam also has countless islands. Nearly all of Vietnam has tropical vegetation with mangrove forests along the coast and tropical rainforests further inland. The majority of the lowland has been deforested for farmland, particularly for growing rice. The fauna includes tigers, panthers, wild buffalo, deer, elephants, apes, reptiles and numerous species of birds.

The purpose of this thread is to create a new place for sharing and introducing the beauty of Vietnam's landscape and it's open to all members with at least one photo per post.


----------



## tunggp

*The beauty of Coto beach*
Location: Coto island, Quang Ninh province


Cô tô ... by Hùng Vũ, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Sunrise at Cai Rong port*
Location: Van Don district, Quang Ninh province


Cảng Cái Rồng - Vịnh Hạ Long by Hùng Vũ, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*The beautiful valley in Quynh Son*
Location: Quynh Son commune, Bac Son province, Lang Son


_DSC9949-pano2 by tu_geo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Nho Que Canyon*
Location: Dong Van district, Ha Giang province


NhoQue canyon, VietNam by tu_geo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Thien Cam beach*
Location: Thien Cam town, Cam Xuyen district, Ha Tinh province


_DSC9657 - Thiên Cầm Beach, VIETNAM (explore) by tu_geo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Ngo Dong (corn field) river*
Location: Ninh Hai commune, Hoa Lu district, Ninh Binh province


Ngodong river - VietNam by tu_geo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Running Green*
Location: Tu Le commune, Van Chan district, Yen Bai province


Running Green by Vũ Lê Trung - Pentax K5, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Ke Ga lighthouse - The eye of sea*
Location: Thuan Quy commune, Ham Thuan Nam district, Binh Thuan province


KeGa lighthouse by tu_geo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Beautiful Westlake sunset *
Location: Westlake, Tay Ho district, Hanoi city


HaNoi - Beautiful sunset by Mr PhillipRoo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Panorama of Lang Co beach*
Location: Lang Co bay, Thua Thien - Hue province


Lăng Cô toàn cảnh - Panorama of Lang Co beach by Ha Hai, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Dien Chau beach - panorama*
Location: Dien Thanh commune, Dien Chau district, Nghe An province


A-Untitled_Panorama_DIEN CHAU beach by tu_geo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Van Long wetland protected area*
Location: Gia Vien district, Ninh Binh province


_DSC5188-VANLONG wetland protected area by tu_geo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Ma Pi Leng pass - “the top mighty scenery”*
Location: Dong Van district, Ha Giang province


Untitled_Panorama_5953_5981_L by tu_geo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Ban Gioc waterfall*
Location: Dam Thuy commune, Trung Khanh district, Cao Bang province


DSC_0077 by tu_geo, on Flickr


----------



## Emi Ang

What a beautiful country, even when you haven't shown Ha Long Bay yet.



Ps. Top Gear trip was epic.


----------



## tunggp

*Cinematic view from Langbiang peak*
Location: Lac Duong district, Lam Dong province


Langbiang by ncMinh, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Emi Ang said:


> What a beautiful country, even when you haven't shown Ha Long Bay yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Pd. Top Gear trip was epic.


Thanks so much for your attention ^^ Ha Long bay will be shown at the following post soon ^^ Enjoy your stay here :cheers:


----------



## tunggp

*Ha Long Bay panorama*
Location: Ha Long city, Quang Ninh province


Ha Long Bay by scorpio.bird, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*The poetic Hoai River*
Location: Hoi An ancient quarter, Quang Nam province


Viet Nam - Hoi An - khu phố cổ Hội An - Hoi An ancient quarter by Leo-Wu, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*A parallel couple*
Location: Ma Pi Leng pass and Nho Que river, Dong Van district, Ha Giang province


Đèo Mã Pí Lèng (Mapileng pass) by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Ngọ Môn (Meridian Gate)*
Locaton: Hue Capital Citadel, Thua Thien - Hue province


Vietnam - Hue Province - Đại Nội Huế - Hue Imperial Citadel by Leo-Wu, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Paradise of terrace*
Location: Mu Cang Chai district, Yen Bai province


Untitled_Panorama3496_3511Csm _ EXPLORE by tu_geo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*The white sand dunes*
Location: Mui Ne village, Phan Thiet city, Binh Thuan province


Whith-Sand-Dunes_141 by ppana, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Mui Ne beach*
Location: Phan Thiet city, Binh Thuan province


Mui-Ne_124 by ppana, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Thuan Phuoc bridge at night*
Location: Hai Chau district, Danang city


Vietnam - Da Nang City by Leo-Wu, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*My Son sanctuary*
Location: Duy Phu commune, Duy Son district, Quang Nam province


Vietnam - Da Nang City - My Son Sanctuary - Thánh địa Mỹ Sơn by Leo-Wu, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Cao nguyên đá Đồng Văn (Dong Van Stone Plateau)*
Location: Dong Van district, Ha Giang province


Cao nguyên đá Đồng Văn (Dong Van Stone Plateau) by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Thank you all for your precious appreciation ^^


----------



## tunggp

*Marvellous Pongour waterfall*
Locaton: Dalat city, Lam Dong province


Thác Pongour by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Ancient Po Klaung Garai (Cham) tower*
Location: Northern Phan Rang - Thap Cham city, Ninh Thuan province


Tháp Chàm by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*The East Pole of Vietnam - Dai Lanh peninsula*
Location: Phuoc Tan village, Hoa Tam commune, Dong Hoa district, Phu Yen province


Cực Đông by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Sunny valley*
Location: Muong Lum commune, Yen Chau district, Son La province


Thung lũng của nắng by Hùng Vũ, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Mũi Điện - Dien Peninsula*
Location: Dong Be village, Hoa Tam commune, Dong Hoa district, Phu Yen province


Mũi Diện by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Blue and Blue*
My Khe beach, Son Tra district, Danang city


DSC_0434 by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Moc Chau sunset*
Moc Chau highland, Son La province


Hoàng hôn Mộc Châu by Hùng Vũ, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Mysterious Dray Nur (wife) waterfall*
Location: Krông Ana district, Daklak province (on the Central Highland)


Thác Dray Nur by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr

*Mighty Dray Sap (husband) waterall*
Location: Krông Ana district, Daklak province (on the Central Highland)


Thác Dray Sap by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Beloved elephant at Buon Don (Don Village)*
Location: Tan Hoa commune, Buon Don district, Daklak province


Buôn Đôn by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Glistening Daisy at Ta Xua* 
Location: Ta Xua commnue, Bac Yen district, Son La province


Tà Xùa 2013 by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Harvest time at terraces*
Locaton: Mu Cang Chai district, Yen Bai province


MCC 2012 by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Voi (elephant) waterfall*
Location: Nam Ban town, Lam Ha district, Lam Dong province










Source


----------



## tunggp

*The green around Phu My bridge*
Location: District 2 and 7, HCMC










Source


----------



## tunggp

*Phu Quoc beach*
Location: Phu Quoc island, Kien Giang province










Source


----------



## tunggp

*Co Hoi (Ageratum conyzoides) flower field*
Location: Ta Xua commnue, Bac Yen district, Son La province


Miền cỏ Tím by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Fadin mountain pass*
Location: Phong Lai commune, Thuan Chau district, Son La province


Pha Đin by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Cloud in Y Ty*
Location: Y Ty commune, Bat Xat district, Lao Cai province


Thiên đường mây Y Tý (Cloud in Y Ty) by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Son Tra beach*
Location: Son Tra peninsula, Danang City










Source


----------



## tunggp

*Ô Quy Hồ mountain pass*
Location: Tam Duong district, Lai Chau province


Ô Quy Hồ by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Cauliflower field in the fog*
Location: Moc Chau highland, Son La province


Hoa Cải by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Thung Nai landscape*
Location: Thung Nai commune, Cao Phong district, Hoa Binh province


Thung Nai 2012 by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Harvest time on the bank of Tam Giang Lagoon*
Location: Thua Thien - Hue province


Phá Tam Giang by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Between Earth and Sky*
Location: Y Ty commune, Bat Xat district, Lao Cai province


Cô bé giữa đất trời rực rỡ (Between Earth and Sky) by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Vivid Lanterns*
Location: Hoi An ancient town, Quang Nam province


Vivid lanterns by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Cai Rang (tooth) floating market*
Location: Cai Rang district, Cantho city


CHỢ NỔI CÁI RĂNG - CẦN THƠ by KHOA NGUYEN ©, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Ha Long cruise reflection *
Location: Ha Long bay, Quang Ninh province


Desaturado en Ha Long by G U I L L E TINTORE, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*"The desire for unity" statue*
Location: The 17th latitude on Ben Hai river, Vinh Linh district, Quang Tri province


Giờ đã bình yên (Tượng đài bên sông Bến Hải - Vĩ tuyến 17 Quảng Trị) by KTS Nguyen Phu Duc, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Bà Góa (widow) island on Ba Be (three seas) lake*
Location: Ba Be district, Bac Kan province


Đảo Bà Góa - hồ Ba Bể - Bắc Kạn by KTS Nguyen Phu Duc, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*The old gate of Cu Da trade village*
Location: Cu Da village, Cu Khe commune, Ha Dong district, Hanoi city


TÔN NGHỀ by KTS Nguyen Phu Duc, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Lung Po river*
Location: Between Lai Chau and Lao Cai province


Lũng Pô by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Going Home*
Location: Cauliflower field in Moc Chau district, Son La province


Theo Mẹ Chăn Bò by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Ta Van valley*
Location: Ta Van commune, Sapa district, Lao Cai province


Thung Lũng Tả Van, Sapa by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Yellow rice at Kieu Ky Communal House*
Location: Kieu Ky craft village, Kieu Ky commune, Gia Lam district, Hanoi city


Dát Vàng kiểu mới by KTS Nguyen Phu Duc, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*The Stele House in King Tu Duc's tomb*
Location: Thuong Ba village, Thuy Xuan ward, Hue city










Source


----------



## tunggp

*The Imposing Ma Pi Leng mountain pass*
Location: Dong Van district, Ha Giang province


MA PI LENG by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Happiness on the terraced field*
Location: Mu Cang Chai district, Yen Bai province


Vui giữa mùa vàng (Happiness on the terraced field) by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*A view of My Son sanctuary*
Location: Duy Phu commune, Duy Xuyen district, Quang Nam province


Mỹ Sơn by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Miện River*
Location: Quan Ba district, Ha Giang province


Sông Miện by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Last Point of Paradise Cave*
Location: Phong Nha - Ke Bang national park, Son Trach commune, Bo Trach district, Quang Binh province


Last Point of Paradise Cave - Quang Binh Province by KTS Nguyen Phu Duc, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Phu Quoc sunset*
Location: Phu Quoc island, Kien Giang province


PHUQUOC by © DATTRAN™ | 0933.889962, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Suoi Da (stone spring)*
Location: Dinh mountains, Tan Thanh district, Ba Ria - Vung Tau province


Suối Đá by © DATTRAN™ | 0933.889962, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Mai Chau valley at dawn*
Location: Mai Chau district, Hoa Binh province


Thung Lũng Mai Châu by chedoanvien, on Flickr

Thung Lũng Mai Châu by chedoanvien, on Flickr


----------



## BioScientist

Good work on uploading the pictures tunggp! I might upload a few of my pictures I took a few years back on a trip to VietNam.


----------



## tunggp

BioScientist said:


> Good work on uploading the pictures tunggp! I might upload a few of my pictures I took a few years back on a trip to VietNam.


Thank you very much for attending this thread ^^ You're alway welcomed to share your preferred images about VN and so on


----------



## tunggp

*My photos about the Tay Phuong (Western) Pagoda*

*Briefly introducing about Tay Phuong Pagoda*

Location: In Yen Village, Thach That District, Hanoi.
Characteristics: It is also an exposition gallery for many national engraving and sculpture masterpieces










The pagoda was built in the 8th century and has been restored several times since. In 1632, the pagoda was rebuilt according to the Sino-Vietnamese character Tam (three), featuring three sections: the upper sanctuary, back palace, and lobby rooms. 

After climbing 239 stone steps bearing the signs of the passage of time and sheltered by the shade of age-old trees one reaches a gate. The gate carries the name of the structure: Tay Phuong Co Tu (Ancient Pagoda of the West). According to the inscription on a 17th century stone stele it also has two other names: Sung Phuc Tu and Hoang Son Thieu Lam Tu.


Chinh dien (3) by tunggp, on Flickr

All the wooden parts of the pagoda are beautifully sculpted following folk motifs: mulberry leat Ficus leat lotus flower, chrysanthemum; dragon, phoenix, etc. But the Tay Phuong Pagoda is mostly famous for the statues it contains, magnificent wooden sculptures representing Buddhas as well as Vajrapanis (Kim Cuong) and Arhats (La Han) who are middle-ranking Buddhist deities

Source


----------



## tunggp

*The entrance of Tay Phuong pagoda*


Cong tam quan chua Tay Phuong (2) by tunggp, on Flickr


Cong tam quan chua Tay Phuong (3) by tunggp, on Flickr


Cong tam quan chua Tay Phuong (4) by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*One among 239 lateritic steps leading to the pagoda*


Bac da ong dan len chua by tunggp, on Flickr


Bac da ong dan len chua (2) by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*The main gate of the pagoda*
_The gate carries the name of the structure: Tay Phuong Co Tu (Ancient Pagoda of the West)_


Cong chinh vao chua by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*The landcape of the pagoda*
_The pagoda comprises three successive constructions: the Hall of Prostration, the Main Shrine, and the Sanctuary, all with doubletiered roofs._


Chinh dien (1) by tunggp, on Flickr


Kien truc mai chua (7) by tunggp, on Flickr


Kien truc mai chua (3) by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

_The slopes, the roof on the four sides symbolize the four elements of heaven, Tu Tuong; the sun, moon, stars and deities, while the slopes on the eight sides stand for the Eight Signs of the Sacred Octagon (Bat Quai)_


Chinh dien (2) by tunggp, on Flickr


Kien truc mai chua (2) by tunggp, on Flickr


Kien truc mai chua (6) by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Inside the pagoda*


Cay canh phia ben trong chua (3) by tunggp, on Flickr


Cay canh phia ben trong chua (5) by tunggp, on Flickr


Cay canh phia ben trong chua (4) by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*The distinctive features of the statues*

_The Tay Phuong Pagoda is mostly famous for the statues it contains, magnificent wooden sculptures representing Buddhas as well as Vajrapanis (Kim Cuong) and Arhats (La Han) who are middle-ranking Buddhist deities. The figures of the Arhats each bear distinctive features which depict meditation in original aspects. All are impressive works of art

The following photos are about the Arhat statues of the pagoda_

*The arhat statue named Ancient "A Nan Vuong"*


To A Nan Vuong by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*The arhat statue named Ancient "Ba Tu Mat"*


To Ba Tu Mat by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*The arhat statue named Ancient "Ca Ty Ma La"*


To Ca Ty Ma La by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*The arhat statue named Ancient "Cuu Ma La Da"*


To Cuu Ma La Da by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*The arhat statue named Ancient "Di A Gia Ca"*


To Di A Gia Ca by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*The arhat statue named Ancient "Gia Xa Da"*


To Gia Xa Da by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*The arhat statue named Ancient "Hiep Ton Gia"*


To Hiep Ton Gia by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*The arhat statue named Ancient "La Hau La Da"*


To La Hau La Da by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*The arhat statue named Ancient "Long Thu Ton Gia"*


To Long Thu Ton Gia by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*The arhat statue named Ancient "Ma Minh Dai Sy"*


To Ma Minh Dai Sy by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*The arhat statue named Ancient "Phat Da Nan De"*


To Phat Da Nan De by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*The arhat statue named Ancient "Phuc Da Mat Da"*


To Phuc Da Mat Da by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*The arhat statue named Ancient "Tang Gia Nan De"*


To Tang Gia Nan De by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*The arhat statue named Ancient "Thuong Na Hoa Tu"*


To Thuong Na Hoa Tu by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*The arhat statue named Ancient "Uu Ba Cuc Da"*


To Uu Ba Cuc Da by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*The arhat statue named Ancient "Xa Da Da"*


To Xa Da Da by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*One of the beautiful souvenirs of the pagoda*


Vat luu niem bang tre tai chua by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Impressive road in Sung La*
Location: Sung La commune, Dong Van district, Ha Giang province


Hà Giang 2013 by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*A little field beside Long Bien bridge*
Location: Red river islet, Hoan Kiem district, Hanoi


Bò cùng BÒ vào thành phố by KTS Nguyen Phu Duc, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*A cruise in Halong bay*
Location: Halong bay, Quang Ninh province


Ha long Bay by Thắng Sói, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Catching fish with a specific net *
Location: Bac Lieu coastal region, Bac Lieu province


Đẩy Xiệp trên biển Bạc Liêu by Hữu Hậu, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Boats on Vinh Hy bay*
Location: Vinh Hy bay, Vinh Hai commune, Ninh Hai district, Ninh Thuan province


Viet Nam - Ninh Thuận - Phan Rang - Vịnh Vĩnh Hy - Vĩnh Hy Bay by Leo-Wu, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Sunset at Chuon pond rammer*
Location: Phu An commune, Phu Vang district, Thua Thien - Hue province


MI dam chuon (34) by Thắng Sói, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Another harvest time*
Location: Mu Cang Chai district, Yen Bai province


Thăm Lúa by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Nhà thờ Đức Bà - Immaculate Conception Cathedral Basilic*
Location: District 1, HCMC


Ho Chi Minh city by phanthoailinh | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*The Sound of Peace*
Location: Cau Hai lagoon, Thua Thien Hue province



Cau Hai Lagoon, Hue, Viet Nam by Thắng Sói, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*The Moment*
Location: Hoi An ancient quarter, Hoi An city, Quang Nam province


Hoi An Old Town by Thắng Sói, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*"Beside weavin loom"*
Location: Dong Van district, Ha Giang province


IMG_7491 by Thắng Sói, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Golden beach*
Location: Phu Quoc island, Kien Giang province


PHUQUOC by © DATTRAN™ | 0933.889962, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Foggy forest*
Location: Sapa district, Lao Cai province


Sa Pa-Viet Nam. by phanthoailinh | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*"Magical Puzzle"*
Location: Tam Giang Lagoon, Thua Thien - Hue province


Pha Tam Giang. by phanthoailinh | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Vivid Terrace fields*
Location: Sapa district, Lao Cai province


Giai điệu bùa mê.! by phanthoailinh | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*"Pure Morning"*
Location: Ba Be lake, Ba Be district, Bac Kan province


Ho Ba Be-Viet Nam. by phanthoailinh | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*"Green lives"*
Location: Tu Le commune, Van Chan district, Yen Bai province


Lưng trời gió núi by Thắng Sói, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Little school in Sam-Pun village*
Location: Xin Cai commune, Meo Vac district, Ha Giang province


Săm Pun by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*On the Indochina rooftop*
Location: Fansipan peak, Hoang Lien Son mountain range, Lao Cai province


Fansipan. by phanthoailinh | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Fishing village at the end of the day*
Location: Ly Son (Cu Lao Re) island, Quang Ngai province


Bến cá Lý Sơn by phanthoailinh | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*"Twilight fishing"*
Location: Westlake, Hanoi


IMG_3672_1 by Mr PhillipRoo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Lang Co Panorama*
Location: Lang Co beach, Thua Thien - Hue province


Untitled_Panorama_LangCo beach_VIETNAM by tu_geo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*"Lead to Sunrise"*
Location: Phu Yen province


Phú Yên by phanthoailinh | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*"Alone in the green"*
Location: Mu Cang Chai district, Yen Bai province


Thăm lúa by Thắng Sói, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Rainbow waterfall*
Location: Ban Gioc waterfall, Dam Thuy commune, Trung Khanh district, Cao Bang province.


Cao Bằng 2012 by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*"The love story of Cloud and Mountain"*
Location: O Quy Ho mountain pass, Tam Duong district, Lai Chau province


Mây về Ô Quý Hồ by phanthoailinh | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*The Twilight Hoi An*
Location: Hoi An ancient town, Quang Nam province


Đêm Hội An. by lamquangdung56, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Dragon Bridge at night*
Location: Han River, Danang city


Cấu rồng. by lamquangdung56, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Road to Phong Nha Ke Bang national park*
Location: Son Trach commune, Bo Trach district, Quang Binh province



Con đường đi vào vườn Quốc Gia Phong Nha Kẻ Bàng by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Alone in the beach*
Location: Ke Ga peninsula, Thuan Quy commune, Ham Thuan Nam district, Binh Thuan province


Toi & Bien by MAX | 0917243733, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*The Heaven of Rocks*
Location: Co Thach (ancient rock) beach, Binh Thanh commune, Tuy Phong district, Binh Thuan province


Cổ Thạch - Thiên Đường Sỏi Đá by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Con Ga (chicken) church*
Location: Tran Phu road, Da Lat city, Lam Dong province


Nhà Thờ CON GÀ - Đà Lạt by khanhfoto, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*The Dance of Storks*
Location: Hang (Kompông Chrây) pagoda, Chau Thanh town, Chau Thanh district, Tra Vinh province


Vũ điệu của cò - Chùa Hang - Trà Vinh by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Tam Dao Ancient Church*
Location: Tam Dao town, Tam Dao district, Vinh Phuc province


Tam Dao Ancient Stone Church by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Ba Thien Hau pagoda *
Location: No. 710 Nguyen Trai street, Ward 11, District 5, HCMC


_MG_6739 copy by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Sa Dec flower village*
Location: Sa Dec township, Dong Thap province



Làng Hoa Sa Dec 2013 by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Fishing time*
Location: Ba Dong beach, Truong Long Hoa commune, Duyen Hai district, Tra Vinh province


Đẩy Xiệp - Biển Ba Động - Trà Vinh by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Mini beach*
Location: Mini island, Nha Trang city, Khanh Hoa province


Bãi tắm Đảo Mini Nha Trang - Biển rất trong và xanh by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*The Originated Symbol of Tam Dao (three islands)*
Location: Tam Dao mountain range, Tam Dao district, Vinh Phuc province


Tam Dao mountain range by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*A ferry for barges in Phong Nha*
Location: Son Trach commune, Bo Trach district, Quang Binh province


a ferry for barges in Phong Nha by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Phat Tich pagoda's bell tower*
Location: Phat Tich pagoda, Phat Tich commune, Tien Du district, Bac Ninh provice


Phat Tich pagoda's bell tower by tunggp, on Flickr

*Buddha statue*
Location: Phat Tich pagoda, Phat Tich commune, Tien Du district, Bac Ninh provice


Buddha statue by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Hue Imperial Citadel*
Locaton: Hue City, Thua Thien - Hue province


Noi thanh Hue by MAX | 0917243733, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Nha Rong (dragon house) wharf at night*
Location: District 4, HCMC


SaiGon August 02 by LêPhúc I 0919605403, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Da Lat images*
Location: Da Lat city, Lam Dong province

*Da Lat station*


nha ga da lat by MAX | 0917243733, on Flickr

*Con Ga (chicken) church*


Nha tho con ga by MAX | 0917243733, on Flickr

*City in fog*

Dalat 2 by MAX | 0917243733, on Flickr


Dalat 3 by MAX | 0917243733, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Sa Phin lives*
Location: Sa Phin commune, Dong Van district, Ha Giang province























































Source


----------



## tunggp

*Phu Yen images*
Location: Phu Yen province

*Sunset*




























*Reflection*





































*Bridges*




























*Sea*





































Source


----------



## tunggp

*Sapa waterfall and spring*
Location: Sapa district, Lao Cai province


GX0A7509 by phuongnt2013, on Flickr


GX0A7511 by phuongnt2013, on Flickr


GX0A7515 by phuongnt2013, on Flickr


GX0A7501 by phuongnt2013, on Flickr


GX0A7488 by phuongnt2013, on Flickr


GX0A7490 by phuongnt2013, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Sapa terraced fields and hills*
Location: Sapa district, Lao Cai province























































Source


----------



## tunggp

*My photos about the natural landscape of Tam Dao district*
Location: Tam Dao town, Tam Dao district, Vinh Phuc province

Tam Đảo is a rural district of Vĩnh Phúc Province in the Red River Delta region of northern Vietnam. As of 2003 the district had a population of 65,812. The district covers an area of 236 km². The district capital lies at Tam Đảo.

*Tam Dao mountain view from Thien Nhi peak [1.375 m]*


Tam Dao mountain view by tunggp, on Flickr


Tam Dao mountain range view from Thien Nhi peak by tunggp, on Flickr


Tam Dao mountain range view from Thien Nhi peak [2] by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Some wild flowers on the road to Thien Nhi peak*
Location: Thien Nhi mountain, Tam Dao district, Vinh Phuc province


Wild flowers on the road to Thien Nhi peak by tunggp, on Flickr


Wild flowers on the road to Thien Nhi peak [7] by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Wild flowers on the road to Thien Nhi peak [6] by tunggp, on Flickr


Wild flowers on the road to Thien Nhi peak [5] by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Wild flowers on the road to Thien Nhi peak [4] by tunggp, on Flickr



Wild flowers on the road to Thien Nhi peak [3] by tunggp, on Flickr


Wild flowers on the road to Thien Nhi peak [2] by tunggp, on Flickr


Vivid leaves on the sky by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Fire flower in Saigon river in the Independent day 2013*
Locaton: District 1, HCMC


Fire flower in Saigon Sept 02-2013 by VTCH, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*The Green Bac Son*
Location: Bac Son town, Bac Son district, Lang Son province





































Source


----------



## tunggp

*The Sunny Cam Ranh*
Location: Cam Ranh bay, Khanh Hoa province





































Source


----------



## tunggp

*The vivid Han river at night*
Location: Danang city


PanoramaDN-resize by Muathu179, on Flickr

*Blue sea*
Location: My Khe beach, Danang City


----------



## tunggp

*Ha Long panorama*
Location: Ha Long bay, Quang Ninh province




























Source


----------



## tunggp

*Fishing*
Location: Perfume river, Hue city, Thua Thien - Hue province


_N3S4457 by nghoanghanoi, on Flickr


_DSC4809 by nghoanghanoi, on Flickr


_DSC4833 by nghoanghanoi, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Bãi Dí - The second Phu Quoc*
Location: Bai Di beach, Nam Du islands, Kien Giang province


Bãi Dí, Nam Du, Kiên Giang by © DATTRAN™ | 0933.889962, on Flickr


*Bãi Ngự*
Location: Bai Ngu beach, Nam Du islands, Kien Giang province


Bãi Ngự, Nam Du, Kiên Giang by © DATTRAN™ | 0933.889962, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Khe Lía landscape*
Location: Dong Van district, Ha Giang province


Khe Lía - Đồng Văn - Hà Giang - VIETNAM by tu_geo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Sunrise on Ho Coc Beach*
Location: Xuyen Moc town, Ba Ria - Vung Tau province


_DSC7715 DemiCat - Sunrise on Ho Coc Beach - Vietnam Landscape by DemiCat Diệp mèo, on Flickr

*Sunset on Ho Coc Beach*


_DSC7827 DemiCat - Ho Coc Beach , Vung Tau , Sunset by the Sea by DemiCat Diệp mèo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Flower farms*
Location: Da Lat city, Lam Dong province


_DSC5826 DemiCat - Dalat Farms by DemiCat Diệp mèo, on Flickr


_DSC5845 DemiCat - Dalat by DemiCat Diệp mèo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Golden hill - Silver spring*
Location: Ban Luoc commune, Hoang Su Phi district, Ha Giang province


ĐỒI VÀNG - SUỐI BẠC by KTS Nguyen Phu Duc, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bodhisattvas Statue / Tượng Bồ Tát*
Location: Linh Ung Pagoda, Man Thai Ward, Son Tra District, Da Nang City, Central Vietnam​








src


----------



## redcode

*Hai Van Pass Gate / Hải Vân Quan*
Location: Lien Chieu District, Da Nang City, Central Vietnam​








src


----------



## redcode

*Thuan Phuoc Bridge / Cầu Thuận Phước*
Location: Son Tra District, Da Nang City, Central Vietnam​








src


----------



## redcode

*Sea of cloud*
Location: Hoa Vang District, Da Nang City, Central Vietnam​









src


----------



## redcode

*Ba Na Mountains*
Location: Hoa Ninh Commune, Hoa Vang District, Da nang City, Central Vietnam​









src


----------



## redcode

*Marble Mountains / Ngũ Hành Sơn / 五行山*
Location: Ngu Hanh Son District, Da Nang City, Central Vietnam​








Source


----------



## tunggp

*Transplanting time in terraced fields*
Location: Y Ty commune, Bat Xat district, Lao Cai province














































Source


----------



## tunggp

*Ly Son beach*
Location: Ly Son (Cu Lao Re) island, Ly Son district, Quang Ngai province
























































Source


----------



## redcode

*Mù Cang Chải Terraced Fields*
Location: Mu Cang Chai District, Yen Bai Province, NW Vietnam​













































Source


----------



## redcode

*Mù Cang Chải Terraced Fields*
Location: Mu Cang Chai District, Yen Bai Province, NW Vietnam​













































Source


----------



## tunggp

*Cao Pha landscape*
Location: Cao Pha commune, Mu Cang Chai district, Yen Bai province


Cao Phạ 2013 by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


Cao Phạ 2013 by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


Khau Phạ 2013 by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


Cao Phạ 2013 by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*One Pillar Pagoda / Chùa Một Cột / 一柱塔*
Location: Ba Dinh District, Ha Noi City ​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Da Nang Bay view from Hai Van Pass*
Location: Lien Chieu District, Da Nang City, Central Vietnam​








Source
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1613373&page=15


----------



## redcode

*Sunrise on Hồ Cốc Beach*
Location: Xuyên Mộc District, Bà Rịa-Vũng Tàu Province, SE Vietnam​

_DSC7900 DemiCat - Sunrise on Ho Coc Beach - The Fishing Village của DemiCat Diệp mèo, trên Flickr









Source


----------



## redcode

*Cao Phạ Terraced Field*
Location: Cao Pha Commune, Mu Cang Chai District, Yen Bai Province, NW Vietnam​

Cao Phạ của Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), trên Flickr


Cao Phạ của Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), trên Flickr


Cao Phạ 2013 của Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sunset On Ha Long Bay*
Location: Quang Ninh Province, NE Vietnam​

hoàng hôn của rock 'n' lola, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sea of cloud*
Location: Ha Giang Province, NE Vietnam​

BIỂN MÂY HÀ GIANG của KTS Nguyen Phu Duc, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hoang Su Phi Landscape*
Location: Hoang Su Phi District, Ha Giang Province, NE Vietnam​

VỜN LỤA - LÚA HOÀNG SU PHÌ của KTS Nguyen Phu Duc, trên Flickr


LŨNG HỨNG MÂY HOÀNG SU PHÌ của KTS Nguyen Phu Duc, trên Flickr



GIỌT VÀNG CỦA TRỜI của KTS Nguyen Phu Duc, trên Flickr


ĐƯỜNG LÊN THIÊN ĐƯỜNG của KTS Nguyen Phu Duc, trên Flickr

MAY MẮN LÀ VẬY - THIÊN ĐƯỜNG LÀ ĐÂY của KTS Nguyen Phu Duc, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Y Ti Landscape*
Location: Y Ti Commune, Bat Xat District, Lao Cai Province, NW Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Pagoda Bridge*
Location: Hoi An City, Quang Nam Province, Central Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Hoi An Ancient Town / Phố cổ Hội An / 會安古城*
Location: Hoi An City, Quang Nam Province, Central Vietnam​








Source









Source










Source










Source


----------



## superqualicast

Awesome scenery..


----------



## tunggp

*My photos about the Mid-Autumn Festival atmosphere*
Location: At The Old quarter of Hanoi

*Vietnamese Star-shaped lights sold at the old quarter*




Star-shaped light at Dinh Tien Hoang street [3] by tunggp, on Flickr


Star-shaped lights at Hang Ma street by tunggp, on Flickr


Star-shaped lights at Hang Luoc street [3] by tunggp, on Flickr


Star-shaped lights at Hang Luoc street [2] by tunggp, on Flickr


Star-shaped lights at Hang Dao street [2] by tunggp, on Flickr


Star-shaped lights with bubbles at Dong Xuan street [3] by tunggp, on Flickr


Star-shaped lights at Dong Xuan street [2] by tunggp, on Flickr



Star-shaped light at Dinh Tien Hoang street [2] by tunggp, on Flickr


Star-shaped light seller at Dinh Tien Hoang street by tunggp, on Flickr


Star-shaped light seller at Hang Ma street by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Little children with their parents at the Mid-Autumn night market*


Little princess with her father by tunggp, on Flickr



Little girl with her star-shaped light by tunggp, on Flickr


Little girl with her Snow-White mask at Hang Luoc street by tunggp, on Flickr


Little girl with her father at Hang Luoc street by tunggp, on Flickr


Little girl eager with the vivid lights at Hang Ma street by tunggp, on Flickr


Little boy at Mid-Autumn night market by tunggp, on Flickr


Eager girl by tunggp, on Flickr


Eager boy by tunggp, on Flickr


Curious girl by tunggp, on Flickr


A little boy with his fun mask by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Stylish Youngsters at the night market*


Two girls taking self-portrait at Hang Ma street by tunggp, on Flickr


Two girls taking self-portrait at Hang Luoc street by tunggp, on Flickr


Together sharing a moment by tunggp, on Flickr


Together sharing a moment [2] by tunggp, on Flickr


A girl with her stylish pose by tunggp, on Flickr


A girl with fun pose by tunggp, on Flickr


A girl taking street life photos by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Another rememberable moment*


Beautiful hand-made lion head by tunggp, on Flickr



Hand-made lion head sold at Hang Luoc street by tunggp, on Flickr


Swinging flower-shaped lights at Hang Luoc street by tunggp, on Flickr

*A silent moment of the salesperson*


A bubble seller by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Cua Dai Beach*
Location: Hoi An City, Quang Nam Province, Central Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Hoai Riverside*
Location: Hoi An City, Quang Nam Province​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Ban Gioc Waterfall*
Location: Trung Khanh District, Cao Bang Province, NE Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Ta Van Landscape*
Location: Ta Van Commune, Sa Pa District, Lao Cai Province, NW Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*An autumn moring in Hanoi*
Location: Hanoi City, NE Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Sea of clouds*
Location: Bac Son District, Lang Son Province, NE Vietnam​









source


----------



## redcode

*Cham Island*
Location: Tan Hiep Commune, Hoi An City, Quang Nam Province, Central Vietnam​









source


----------



## redcode

*Mai Chau Valley*
Location: Mai Chau District, Hoa Binh Province, NE Vietnam​









source


----------



## redcode

*Ba Be Lake*
Location: Ba Be District, Bac Kan Province, NE Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Fujian Assembly Hall / Hội quán Phúc Kiến*
Location: Hoi An City, Quang Nam Province, Central Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Thien Mu Pagoda / Chùa Thiên Mụ / 天姥寺*
Location: Hue City, Thua Thien - Hue Province, Central Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Gate of Noon / Ngọ Môn / 午門*
Location: Hue City, Thua Thien - Hue Province, Central Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Tam Giang Lagooon*
Location: Thua Thien - Hue Province, Central Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Childhood kite*
Location: Ly Son District, Quang Ngai Province, Central Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Vinh Hy bay*
Location: Vinh Hai Commune, Ninh Hai District, Ninh Thuan Province, Central Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Sunset over the Gulf of Thailand*​Location: Rach Gia City, Kien Giang Province, SW Vietnam​


















Source


----------



## redcode

*Phu Quoc island*
Location: Phu Quoc District, Kien Giang Province, SW Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Co Thach beach*
Location: Tuy Phong District, Binh Thuan Province, Central Vietnam​


















source


----------



## redcode

*Minh Chau island*
Location: Minh Chau Commune, Van Don District, Quang Ninh Province, NE Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Turtle Tower *
Location: Hoan Kiem District, Ha Noi City, NE Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Halong bay*
Location: Quang Ninh Province, NE Vietnam​








Source









Source


















Source









source


----------



## redcode

*Nam Chon bay*
Location: Hoa Hiep Bac Ward, Lien Chieu District, Danang City, Central Vietnam​









src


----------



## redcode

*Cau island*
Location: Phuoc The Commune, Tuy Phong District, Binh Thuan Province​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Nha Trang bay*
Location: Nha Trang City, Khanh Hoa Province, Central Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Pagoda Bridge / Chùa Cầu*
Location: Hoi An City, Quang Nam Province, Central Vietnam​

nor_Hội An của nor studio, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tu Le Landscape*
Location: Tu Le Commune, Van Chan District, Yen Bai Province, NW Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Ban Gioc Waterfall*
Location: Dam Thuy Commune, Trung Khanh District, Cao Bang Province, NE Vietnam​

Thác Bản Giốc của Muathu179, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Lang Co Bay*
Location: Lang Co Town, Phu Loc District, Thua Thien - Hue Province, Central Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Hai Van Pass / Đèo Hải Vân / 海雲通*
Location: Hoa Hiep Bac Ward, Lien Chieu District, Da Nang City, Central Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Vung Ro Bay / Vịnh Vũng Rô*​Location: Xuan Hoa Nam Commune, Dong Hoa District, Phu Yen Province, Central Vietnam​

IMG_4690 của huanldt, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pho Cao Valley / Thung lũng Phố Cáo*
Location: Pho Cao Commune, Dong Van District, Ha Giang Province, NE Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Tomb of Khai Dinh / Lăng Khải Định / 應陵*
Location: Hue City, Thua Thien - Hue Province, Central Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Lap An Lagoon / Đầm Lập An*
Location: Lang Co Town, Phu Loc District, Thua Thien - Hue Province, Central Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Suoi Vang lake / Hồ Suối Vàng*
Location: Lac Duong Town, Lac Duong District, Lam Dong Province, Central Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Ba Na Hills / Bà Nà*
Location: Hoa Ninh Commune, Hoa Vang District, Da Nang City, Central Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*A street in Hoi An*
Location: Hoi An City, Quang Nam Province, Central Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Ha Long at dawn*
Location: Ha Long City, Quang Ninh Province, NE Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Lìm Mông in the late afternoon*
Location: Cau Phạ Commune, Mù Cang Chải District, Yên Bái Province, NW Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Hanoi early winter*
Location: Hoan Kiem District, Hanoi City, NE Vietnam​








Source









Source


----------



## Boyshow

nice pictures


----------



## redcode

*Chế Cu Nha landscape*
Location: Che Cu Nha Commune, Mu Cang Chai District, Yen Bai Province, NW Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Aerial view of Hoàng Su Phì*
Location: Hoang Su Phi District, Ha Giang Province, NE Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*La Pán Tẩn in the early morning*
Location: La Pan Tan Commune, Mu Cang Chai District, Yen Bai Province, NW Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Dray Nur waterfall*
Location: Ea Na Commune, Krong Ana District, Dak Lak Province, Central Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Hải Vân Pass*
Location: Lien Chieu District, Da Nang City, Central Vietnam​

Da Nang City của JK Photograph......, trên Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA

*Hanoi​*








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2a/Panorama_of_Hanoi.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/02439/vietnam_2439566b.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA

*Hanoi Opera House*


----------



## redcode

*Sunset in Sapa / Hoàng hôn Sa Pa*
Location: Sa Pa District, Lao Cai Province, NW Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Wonderful view of Bắc Sơn
*
Location: Bac Son District, Cao Bang Province, NE Vietnam​


















Credit: Réhahn Photography


----------



## El_Greco

Beautiful.


----------



## redcode

*Halong Bay / Vịnh Hạ Long*
Location: Ha Long City, Quang Ninh Province, NE Vietnam​









Photo by Réhahn Photography


----------



## redcode

*The pine hill in the outskirts of Da Lat / Đồi thông ngoại ô Đà Lạt*
Location: Da Lat City, Lam Dong Province, Central Highland​









Photo by Lê Nam


----------



## redcode

*Aerial view of Hội An Ancient Town*
Location: Hoi An City, Quang Nam Province, Central Vietnam​









Photo by: Dinh Theanh


----------



## redcode

*Sửng Sốt Cave entrance*
Location: Quang Ninh Province, NE Vietnam 

Hạ Long Bay is a UNESCO World Heritage Site
















Source


----------



## redcode

*Floodwaters in Hội An*
Location: Hoi An City, Quang Nam Province, Central Vietnam

Hội An Ancient Town is a UNESCO World Heritage Site

















Source


----------



## redcode

*Hạ Long Bay at dawn*
Location: Ha Long City, Quang Ninh Province, NE Vietnam

Hạ Long Bay is a UNESCO World Heritage Site
















Source


----------



## redcode

*New Year's eve fireworks in Sài Gòn*
Location: District 1, Ho Chi Minh City, SE Vietnam​

New year 2014 by MRDY2014, on Flick











*:dance:
Happy New Year!!!
:dance:*​


----------



## Denjiro

*Mui Ne - Binh Thuan*

vl_02902 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Mui Ne - Binh Thuan*

vl_02918 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Sapa, Lao Cai, Vietnam*

Về bản by Le Hong Ha, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Mui Ne, Binh Thuan, Vietnam*

vl_02927 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Da Lat, Lam Dong, Vietnam*

Morning ... in Da Lat City by ElDiPi, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Da Lat, Lam Dong, Central Highlands*

SDIM7484 by Metal_fx3, on Flickr

Panorama 7 by Metal_fx3, on Flickr







​


----------



## Denjiro

*Ninh Van Bay, Nha Trang, Khanh Hoa *









Natural lake in An Lam Ninh Van Bay resort


----------



## Denjiro

*Ninh Van Bay, Nha Trang, Khanh Hoa *









Natural lake in An Lam Ninh Van Bay resort


----------



## Denjiro

*Mu Cang Chai, Yen Bai, Northern Vietnam*


Rice Terraces by V-A-K, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Mu Cang Chai, Yen Bai, Northern Vietnam*


Rice Terraces by V-A-K, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Bac Son, Lang Son, Northern Vietnam*


Bac Son rice paddy by V-A-K, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Ha Long Bay, Quang Ninh* 
_A UNESCO World Heritage Site, one of the world's New7Wonders of Nature_









http://www.halongbay.info/news/the-legend-of-halong-bay.html


----------



## unknownpleasures

Images Daniel Cheong


----------



## Denjiro

*Cam Ranh, Khanh Hoa* 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11801031176/sizes/h/in/contacts/


----------



## redcode

*Sơn Đoòng Cave*
Location: Bo Trach District, Quang Binh Province, Central Vietnam​









Source


----------



## FAAN

Awesome pics of Vietnam, guys! :cheers:


----------



## Denjiro

*Nha Trang, Khanh Hoa* 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/11069329314/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Denjiro

*Nha Trang, Khanh Hoa* 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/11101767855/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## dragonza

hi, i am Vietnamese. nice to meet you. These pics are wonderful. You guys have shown me how beautiful our country is


----------



## Denjiro

*Japanese Bridge, Hoi An, Quang Nam* 


Chùa Cầu | Hội An 24/12/2013 by Q u a n g T r a n, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Mui Ne, Binh Thuan, Vietnam*


Photo: Hai Nv ( 090 248 1518) by vanvanhai, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sunrise over Phạm Văn Đồng beach*
Phuoc My Ward, Son Tra District, Danang City, Central Vietnam​


















Source


----------



## redcode

*Sunset over Thanh Bình Beach*
Location: Thanh Binh Ward, Hai Chau District, Danang City, Central Vietnam​









Source










Source










Source










Source


----------



## redcode

deleted


----------



## Denjiro

*Ha Long Bay, Quang Ninh* 
_A UNESCO World Heritage Site which is known as one of the New7Wonders of Nature_









http://www.flickr.com/photos/slyben/8553251657/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Denjiro

*Almost Lunar New Year in Saigon*
_Location: District 1, Ho Chi Minh City, Southeast Vietnam_









Happy Lunar New Year 2014 by Andy Le, on Flickr










​


----------



## ERVATUGA

*By Skyscrapercity*


----------



## Denjiro

*West Lake, Hanoi*
_Location: Hanoi, Capital of Vietnam_


untitled--2 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr










​


----------



## Denjiro

*Nguyen Hue Tet Boulevard, Saigon*
_Location: District 1, Ho Chi Minh City, Southeast Vietnam_


Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ 2014 khai trương by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr








​


----------



## Denjiro

*Nha Trang, Khanh Hoa* 


Nha Trang Bay - Sunset by holehoangvu, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Mai Châu lanscape*
_Location: Mai Chau District, Hoa Binh Province, NE Vietnam_​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Hạ Long Bay*
Location: Ha Long City, Quang Ninh Province, NE Vietnam

Hạ Long Bay is a UNESCO World Heritage Site
















Source


----------



## Denjiro

*Nha Trang, Khanh Hoa* 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/12458085743/sizes/o/in/faves-denjiro-san/


----------



## Denjiro

*Da Lat, Lam Dong* 


Valley of Love, Dalat City, Vietnam by Rain8x, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Ha Giang, Northern Vietnam*


Panorama - cổng trời núi đôi Quản Bạ - Hà Giang by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Krông Bông, Dak Lak*


Hoa Le - Krong Bong by MRDY2014, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Ha Long Bay, Quang Ninh* 
_A UNESCO World Heritage Site, one of the world's New7Wonders of Nature_


_MG_5601.jpg by hughderr, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Ha Long Bay, Quang Ninh* 
_A UNESCO World Heritage Site, one of the world's New7Wonders of Nature_


_MG_5607.jpg by hughderr, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Ha Long Bay, Quang Ninh* 
_A UNESCO World Heritage Site, one of the world's New7Wonders of Nature_


_MG_5528.jpg by hughderr, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Hoi An, Quang Nam* 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13022695454/sizes/h/in/contacts/


----------



## redcode

*Mộc Châu highland in the Spring*
_Location: Moc Chau District, Son La Province, NW Vietnam_​









Source


----------



## redcode

*Chuồn Lagoon*
_Location: Phu An Commune, Phu Vang District, Thua Thien - Hue Province, Central Vietnam_​









Source










Source


----------



## redcode

*Hội An Ancient Town / Phố cổ Hội An / 会安古城*
Location: Hoi An City, Quang Nam Province, Central Vietnam

Hội An Ancient Town is a UNESCO World Heritage Site
















Source










Source










Source


----------



## redcode

*Fishing on Hoai River at dawn*
Location: Hoi An City, Quang Nam Province, Central Vietnam​









Source










Source










Source


----------



## hakz2007

*Sa Pa Valley rice field *
by Frederic Moreno


----------



## redcode

*Hội An Ancient Town / Phố cổ Hội An / 会安古城*
Location: Hoi An City, Quang Nam Province, Central Vietnam

Hội An Ancient Town is a UNESCO World Heritage Site
















Source










Source









Source


----------



## redcode

*Đà Lạt Landscape*
Location: Da Lat city, Lam Dong Province, Central Highlands​


















http://www.vnphoto.net/forums/showthread.php?t=161857&page=425


----------



## redcode

*Ngô Đồng River*
Location: Ninh Hai Commune, Hoa Lu District, Ninh Binh Province, NE Vietnam​









Source


----------



## redcode

*A road in Đồng Văn Stone Plateau*
Location: Dong Van District, Ha Giang Province, NE Vietnam​

Another view of the zigzag road in Đồng Văn. của Black Baron93, trên Flickr


----------



## AlexNik

Reserve wetlands Van Long, Ninh Bình Province









http://loveopium.ru/priroda/van-long.html


----------



## AlexNik

Bai Dinh, Ninh Bình









http://loveopium.ru/content/2014/05/hram/41.jpg









http://loveopium.ru/content/2014/05/hram/15.jpg


----------



## haikiller11

Long Hải, Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu province - my photo.

Sáng Long Hải by TomW712, on Flickr


----------



## haikiller11

Laketown (Hà Nội) - by me

DSCF9809 by TomW712, on Flickr


----------



## haikiller11

Rain runners

Rain runners by TomW712, on Flickr


----------



## haikiller11

Green fields

DSCF2531 by TomW712, on Flickr


----------



## AlexNik

Phan Thiet, Vietnam









http://loveopium.ru/priroda/national-geographic-luchshie-fotografii-aprelya-2.html


----------



## redcode

*Bắc Sum Landscape*
_Location: Minh Tân Commune, Vị Xuyên District, Hà Giang Province, NE Vietnam_​


Bắc Sum, Hà Giang của Black Baron93, trên Flickr


The beauty of Hà Giang của Black Baron93, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Mã Pí Lèng Pass*
_Location: Pải Lủng / Xín Cái / Pả Vi Communes, Mèo Vạc District, Hà Giang Province_​

Mã Pì Lèng from far away của Black Baron93, trên Flickr


A part of Mã Pì Lèng pass của Black Baron93, trên Flickr


Happy Road của Black Baron93, trên Flickr


Mã Pì Lèng Pass của Black Baron93, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hạ Long Bay*
_Location: Ha Long City, Quang Ninh Province, NE Vietnam_

Hạ Long Bay is a UNESCO World Heritage Site







edt-38 by Santo(Thanks for 725,000 +views!!), on Flickr

edt-35 by Santo(Thanks for 725,000 +views!!), on Flickr

edt-36 by Santo(Thanks for 725,000 +views!!), on Flickr

edt-37 by Santo(Thanks for 725,000 +views!!), on Flickr

edt-34 by Santo(Thanks for 725,000 +views!!), on Flickr

edt-33 by Santo(Thanks for 725,000 +views!!), on Flickr

edt-31 by Santo(Thanks for 725,000 +views!!), on Flickr

Navegando por la Bahía de Halong by Miradas Compartidas, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Ô Quy Hồ Pass*
_Location: Tam Đường District, Lai Châu Province, NW Vietnam_​
Ô Quy Hồ pass, Lào Cai - Lai Châu, Vietnam by maianhvk, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hoàng Sa Islands / Paracels Islands*
_Location: Hoàng Sa Island District, Danang City, Central Vietnam_​
The Hoàng Sa Archipelago (or Paracel Islands) includes over 30 coral islands, and many sandbanks, cays and reefs, over a maritime area of around 15,000 square kilometres. 
Although it has been invaded by force by China since 1974, Hoang Sa still is a inseparable territory of Vietnam.












































del














































Source


----------



## redcode

*Hạ Long Bay*
_Location: Ha Long City, Quang Ninh Province, NE Vietnam_

Hạ Long Bay is a UNESCO World Heritage Site







Halong Bay - Panorama and little beach by Eye - the world through my I, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hanoi skyline*
_Location: Hanoi, NE Vietnam_

vl_03626 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr








​


----------



## redcode

*Saigon Notre-Dame Basilica*
_Location: District 1, Saigon, SE Vietnam_

Saigon Notre-Dame Basilica by Asian Hideaways Photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Da Lat's outskirts*
_Location: Lam Dong Province, Central Highlands_










Source


----------



## redcode

*Hoàng Su Phì Terraced Fields*
_Location: Hoàng Su Phì District, Hà Giang Province, NE Vietnam_

Mountain rays by Asian Hideaways Photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Lập An Lagoon*
_Location: Phú Lộc District, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, Central Vietnam_

Very calm waters by Asian Hideaways Photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tày villa at Ba Bể Lake*
_Ba Bể District, Bắc Kạn Province, NE Vietnam_

Tay villa at Ba Be lake by Asian Hideaways Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda

Hoàng Sa Islands look like the islands in Pacific Ocean, awesome!


----------



## redcode

*Tràng An*
_Location: Hoa Lư District, Ninh Bình Province, NE Vietnam_


Trang An - Ninh Binh 10/2014 by Mr PhillipRoo, on Flickr








​


----------



## redcode

*Bản Giốc Waterfall*
_Location: Đàm Thủy Commune, Trùng Khánh District, Cao Bằng Province, NE Vietnam_

Thác bản giốc by Meogia Photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Turtle Tower*
_Location: Hoàn Kiếm District, Hanoi City, NE Vietnam_










Source


----------



## redcode

*Ô Quy Hồ Pass*
_Location: Sa Pa District, Lào Cai Province, NW Vietnam_

Ô Quý Hồ mountain pass by Dino Ngo | +84-936366238, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Rush hour in Hanoi*
_Location: Hàng Bạc Ward, Hoàn Kiếm District, Hanoi City, NE Vietnam_










Source


----------



## redcode

Bản Giốc Waterfall



















Source


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Ô Quy Hồ*




Ô Quy Hồ 7/2014 by Phúc Hưng, on Flickr​


----------



## redcode

Hanoi winter









Source

HaNoi winter 2014 by Mr PhillipRoo, on Flickr









Source









Source









Source


----------



## redcode

*Nho Quế River, Hà Giang Province, NE Vietnam*










Source


----------



## redcode

*Tam Đảo Town*, Tam Đảo District, Vĩnh Phúc Province, NE Vietnam

DSC_0073 by saper.smith, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Xuân Hương Lake*, Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands

ho xuan huong5 by vncitphoto, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

somewhere in northwest Vietnam










Source


----------



## redcode

*Mộc Châu Tea Plantation*, Mộc Châu District, Sơn La Province, NW Vietnam










Source


----------



## redcode

*Hanoi street life*, Hanoi City, NE Vietnam

CONTRA-FLOW, HANOI by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tam Cốc*, Hoa Lư District, Ninh Bình Province, NE Vietnam

edt-246 by Santo(thanks for 920,000 +views!!), on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hạ Long Bay*, Quảng Ninh Province, NE Vietnam

Lead me from the mist by pveerina, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Cham Tower of Po Nagar*, Nha Trang City, Khánh Hòa Province, South Central Coast

Nha Trang, Torres Cham de Pho Nagar, Vietnam-2.jpg by josecmphotography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tomb of Khải Định/應陵*, Huế City, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast

Hue, Tumba Khai Dinh, Tumbas, Vietnam.jpg by josecmphotography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tomb of Tự Đức*, Thủy Xuân Ward, Huế City, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast 

Hue, Tumba Tu Duc, Tumbas, Vietnam.jpg by josecmphotography, on Flickr

Hue, Tumba Tu Duc, Tumbas, Vietnam-2.jpg by josecmphotography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Ngũ Chỉ Sơn*, Sa Pa District, Lào Cai Province, NW Vietnam

K6754-55.Ngũ Chỉ Sơn.Sapa.Lào Cai.0212. by hoanglongphoto, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hội An Ancient Town
*
edt-243 by Santo(thanks for 940,000 +views!!), on Flickr

Hội An City, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast


----------



## redcode

*Cần Thơ Bridge*

Ethereal Land Mark by Dr. Akira TAKAUE, on Flickr

Bình Minh Town, Vĩnh Long Province, SW Vietnam


----------



## redcode

*Mộc Châu Highland*

K3453-55.Mộc Châu.Sơn La.0112. by hoanglongphoto, on Flickr

Mộc Châu District, Sơn La Province, NW Vietnam


----------



## redcode

somewhere in North Vietnam

North Vietnam by isowan, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

somewhere in Mekong River Delta (Southwest Vietnam)

New day by -clicking-, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Rooftop pool in Danang *

IMG_8857 by aaroncaley, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Railway in Hanoi
*

Railway in the Street by fredMin, on Flickr

A very typical scene in Vietnamese cities, where the railway line runs through crowded residential areas


----------



## redcode

*Saigon Notre-Dame Basilica / Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Saïgon*

Chiều về bên Nhà thờ Đức Bà by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, on Flickr

Established by French colonists, the cathedral was constructed between 1863 and 1880. It has two bell towers, reaching a height of 58 meters (190 feet).


----------



## redcode

*St. Joseph's Cathedral (Nhà thờ lớn Hà Nội)*

Nhà Thờ Lớn - Hà Nội by Tũn béo (MAC), on Flickr

Hoàn Kiếm District, Hà Nội Municipality, NE Vietnam


----------



## redcode

*On top of Mount Pha Luông (Pha Luang)*


DSC_1592 by Meogia Photography, on Flickr

Pha Luong by Meogia Photography, on Flickr

Pha Luong by Meogia Photography, on Flickr

Chiềng Sơn Commune, Mộc Châu District, Sơn La Province, NW Vietnam


----------



## redcode

*Vietnam - Laos border*

DSC_1727 by Meogia Photography, on Flickr

the right side of the ridgeline belongs to Vietnam, and the left side of the ridgeline belongs to Laos


----------



## redcode

*Mộc Châu Plateau*










Source

Mộc Châu District, Sơn La Province, NW Vietnam


----------



## redcode

*Đà Nẵng cityscape*










Source

Đà Nẵng is one of the major port cities in Vietnam (in addition to Ho Chi Minh City and Haiphong) and the biggest city on the South Central Coast of Vietnam; the city is situated on the coast of the South China Sea, at the opening end of the Hàn River. Đà Nẵng is the commercial and educational center of Central Vietnam, with a well-sheltered, easily accessible port; its location on the path of National Route 1A and the North–South Railway makes it a hub for transportation. It is located within 100 km of several UNESCO World Heritage Sites, including the Imperial City of Huế, the Old Town of Hội An, and the Mỹ Sơn ruins. The city was previously known as Cửa Hàn during early Đại Việt settlement, and as Tourane (or Turon) during French colonial rule. It is the third biggest economic center in Vietnam (after Ho Chi Minh City and Hanoi).


----------



## redcode

somewhere in northwestern Vietnam










Source


----------



## redcode

*View from the top of Mount Fansipan*










Source


----------



## redcode

Bắc Sơn Valley










Source

Bắc Sơn Town, Bắc Sơn District, Lạng Sơn Province, NE Vietnam


----------



## redcode

*Đà Lạt*

Đón nắng sớm by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Đà Lạt*










Source


----------



## redcode

*Sword Lake*










Source

Hoàn Kiếm District, Hà Nội Municipality, NE Vietnam


----------



## redcode

*Trường Tiền Bridge*










Source

Huế City, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, Central Vietnam


----------



## redcode

*Bidoup Núi Bà National Park
*










Source

Đam Rông / Lạc Dương District, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands


----------



## redcode

*Tóc Tiên Waterfall*

Over the waterfall by Roving I, on Flickr

Hòa Ninh Commune, Hòa Vang District, Đà Nẵng City, South Central Coast


----------



## redcode

*Hải Vân Mountain Pass*










Source

Hòa Hiệp Bắc Ward, Liên Chiểu District, Đà Nẵng City, South Central Coast


----------



## redcode

*Đồng Cao landscape*

DSC_0143 by tienhoang.hvqy, on Flickr

Thạc Sơn Commune, Sơn Động District, Bắc Giang Province, NE Vietnam


----------



## redcode

*InterContinental Danang Sun Peninsula Resort*

Intercon Resort Danang by Corey Hamilton, on Flickr

Bãi Bắc Bay, Sơn Trà Peninsula, Thọ Quang Ward, Sơn Trà District, Đà Nẵng City, South Central Coast


----------



## redcode

*Hạ Long Bay*

Vietnam 225B by Blobber, on Flickr

Vietnam 229B by Blobber, on Flickr

Vietnam 238B by Blobber, on Flickr

Hạ Long City, Quảng Ninh Province, NE Vietnam


----------



## redcode

*Phan Thiết*

Dawn after storm Hagupit - Vietnam by Yarkken - 0903302929 - [email protected], on Flickr

Phan Thiết City, Bình Thuận Province, South Central Coast


----------



## redcode

*Hạ Long Bay*

Hạ Long Bay - Peaks by Alan1086, on Flickr

DSC01159 by perpwalk, on Flickr

Ha Long Bay by roth_n_roll, on Flickr

Quảng Ninh Province, NE Vietnam


----------



## redcode

*Riding Through Sapa*

Riding Through Sapa by huangb, on Flickr

Sa Pa District, Lào Cai Province, NW Vietnam


----------



## redcode

*Downtown Saigon*

IMG_9452 by aaroncaley, on Flickr

District 1, Hồ Chí Minh City, SE Vietnam


----------



## redcode

Ha Giang by dlester91, on Flickr

ha giang by dlester91, on Flickr

Somewhere in Hà Giang Province, NE Vietnam


----------



## redcode

*Sa Pa Town*

Sa Pa by raul8serna, on Flickr

Sa Pa District, Lào Cai Province, NW Vietnam


----------



## redcode

Sheraton Nha Trang Hotel 

Sheraton hotel Nha Trang re-open new skybar by Andy Le | +84908231181, on Flickr

 by Andy Le | +84908231181, on Flickr

Lộc Thọ Ward, Nha Trang City, South Central Coast


----------



## redcode

*Sơn Trà Peninsula (Monkey Mountain)*










Source

Thọ Quang Ward, Sơn Trà District, Đà Nẵng City, South Central Coast


----------



## redcode

*Côn Đảo*

Definitely climbing up! by balu51, on Flickr

Côn Đảo District, Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu Province, SE Vietnam


----------



## redcode

*Hoài River*

Hoi An Evening by Howie44, on Flickr









Source

Hội An Ancient Town, Hội An City, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast


----------



## redcode

JA_20141121_093529.jpg by sadetutka, on Flickr

JA_20141121_094818.jpg by sadetutka, on Flickr

JA_20141121_093748.jpg by sadetutka, on Flickr

JA_20141120_101812.jpg by sadetutka, on Flickr

Sa Pa District, Lào Cai Province, NW Vietnam


----------



## redcode

*Hà Nội*

vl_03768 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*A park in Saigon*

Morning at the park by Black Baron93, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Nha Trang Bay*

20141204810_0166_HDR by youngman242, on Flickr

Vĩnh Lương Commune, Nha Trang City, Khánh Hòa Province, South Central Coast


----------



## redcode

*Sunset over Hạ Long Bay*

Hạ Long Bay - Sunset by Alan1086, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Lũng Cú - Vietnam's northernmost point*










Source


----------



## redcode

somewhere in Mekong River Delta, Southwestern Vietnam










Source


----------



## redcode

*Nho Quế River*










Source

Hà Giang Province, NE Vietnam


----------



## redcode

*Mù Căng Chải Terraced Fields*

IMG_2320a by dinhtung510, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Purple Forbidden City (Tử Cấm Thành)*










Source










Source

Huế City, Thừa Thiên Huế Province, North Central Coast


----------



## redcode

*A small cottage on rice farm*










This photo is © Thitisak Watthano

Mù Căng Chải District, Yên Bái Province, NW Vietnam


----------



## redcode

IMG_0025 by trauvang_10_1985, on Flickr

Mộc Châu District, Sơn La Province, NW Vietnam


----------



## redcode

*sunrise*










Source

Hầu Thào Commune, Sa Pa District, Lào Cai Province, NW Vietnam


----------



## redcode

*Surise on Hoàng Liên Sơn Mountain Range, viewed from Mount Fansipan - the Roof of Indochina*

Sunrise on the Roof of Indochina by Bôp Bigg, on Flickr

San Sả Hồ Commune, Sa Pa District, Lào Cai Province, NW Vietnam


----------



## redcode

*Sa Pa*










Source


----------



## redcode

*Sa Pa from Hàm Rồng Mountain*

Sa Pa from Dragon Mountain by aaronvonhagen, on Flickr

Sa Pa Town, Sa Pa District, Lào Cai Province, NW Vietnam


----------



## redcode

*The Dragon Bridge*

The Dragon Bridge by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr

Hải Châu I Ward, Hải Châu District, Đà Nẵng Municipality, South Central Coast


----------



## redcode

*Sa Pa*

Sa Pa by aaronvonhagen, on Flickr

Sa Pa District, Lào Cai Province, NW Vietnam


----------



## redcode

*Ninh Vân Bay*

Ninh Van Bay by aaronvonhagen, on Flickr

Ninh Van Bay by aaronvonhagen, on Flickr

Ninh Van Bay by aaronvonhagen, on Flickr

Ninh Van Bay by aaronvonhagen, on Flickr

Ninh Vân Commune, Ninh Hòa Town, Khánh Hòa Province, South Central Coast


----------



## Patrick Highrise

Hue, Perfume river, Phuoc Duyen tower.
pic made by me 2011


----------



## Patrick Highrise

Ruines of My Son, Vietnam.
pic made by me 2011


----------



## Patrick Highrise

In the Mekong Delta, not to far away from Can Tho.
pic made by me 2011


----------



## Patrick Highrise

In Hanoi.
pic made by me 2011


----------



## philmar

Vietnamese having a picnic near Trang An grottoes - Ninh Binh, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hòn Bà Islet*

Ke Ga coach by Thien Thach, on Flickr Ke Ga coach by Thien Thach, on Flickr

Tân Thành Commune, Hàm Thuận Nam District, Bình Thuận Province, South Central Coast


----------



## redcode

*Nam Ka Lake*

nam ka lake star sky by jaywalker2099, on Flickr

Nam Ka Commune, Lắk District, Đắk Lắk Province, Central Highlands


----------



## redcode

*Hạ Long Bay*

Soon the night comes. by White_Dragon_09, on Flickr

Hà Phong Ward, Hạ Long City, Quảng Ninh Province, NE Vietnam


----------



## redcode

*The Cliff of Stone Plates (Gành Đá Dĩa)*










Source










Source

An Ninh Đông Commune, Tuy An District, Phú Yên Province, South Central Coast


----------



## redcode

*Huế Citadel*










Source

Hue, Vietnam by Loïc Vendrame Photography, on Flickr

Hue, Vietnam by Loïc Vendrame Photography, on Flickr

Hue, Vietnam by Loïc Vendrame Photography, on Flickr

Hue, Vietnam by Loïc Vendrame Photography, on Flickr

Huế City, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast


----------



## redcode

*somewhere in Tam Cốc*

Tam Coc, Vietnam by gregory.boue, on Flickr

Ninh Bình Province, NE Vietnam


----------



## redcode

*Cái Răng Floating Market*

Woman at the Cai Rang Floating Market (Mekong Delta) by Bernardo © (http://PhotographingAround.Me), on Flickr

Cái Răng District, Cần Thơ City, SW Vietnam (aka Mekong Delta)


----------



## redcode

Herding

Chăn trâu by trocphunc, on Flickr

Tân Lập Tea Plantation, Tân Lập Commune, Mộc Châu District, Sơn La Province, NW Vietnam


----------



## redcode

*Sa Pa Terraced Fields*










Source

Sa Pa District, Lào Cai Province, NW Vietnam


----------



## redcode

Mượu Brigde | Vn by Hai Photo || Art Street, on Flickr

Đô Lương District, Nghệ An Province, North Central Coast


----------



## redcode

*Mũi Né Fishing Village*










Source

Phan Thiết City, Bình Thuận Province, South Central Coast


----------



## redcode

*Pá Uôn Bridge*

K0785-91.Cầu Pá Uôn.Quỳnh nhai.Sơn la.0414 by hoanglongphoto, on Flickr

Chiềng Ơn Commune, Quỳnh Nhai District, Sơn La Province, NW Vietnam


----------



## redcode

somewhere near *Đà Lạt*

1 năm cùng sương by Nguyễn Vinh Liệu, on Flickr

Mưu sinh bên hồ by Nguyễn Vinh Liệu, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

unknown place

one day from there by ThoPNT, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Nho Quế River*










Source

Pải Lủng Commune, Mèo Vạc District, Hà Giang Province, NE Vietnam


----------



## guncelk

amazing photos, redcode! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## redcode

*Bình Ba Island*

Sunset on Binh Ba Island by caophi, on Flickr

Cam Bình Commune, Cam Ranh City, Khánh Hòa Province, South Central Coast


----------



## redcode

*Flowers for Tết
*
Tet in my eyes by blue_poy, on Flickr

somewhere in An Giang Province, SW Vietnam


----------



## redcode

*Tuyền Lâm Lake*

Tuyền Lâm Lake by iSams, on Flickr

Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands


----------



## redcode

*Xuân Hương Lake*

Xuân Hương Lake by iSams, on Flickr

Ward 1, Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands


----------



## redcode

View from the town of Sapa by mikerob_s, on Flickr

Sa Pa Town, Sa Pa District, Lào Cai Province, NW Vietnam


----------



## Mussoda

so many beautiful photos, redcode, thanks for sharing!


----------



## redcode

Mussoda said:


> so many beautiful photos, redcode, thanks for sharing!


thank you for viewing and clicking likes for my posts too :cheers:


----------



## redcode

*Huế Imperial Citadel*

Hue, Vietnam by Loïc Vendrame Photography, on Flickr

Hue, Vietnam by Loïc Vendrame Photography, on Flickr

Hue, Vietnam by Loïc Vendrame Photography, on Flickr

Hue, Vietnam by Loïc Vendrame Photography, on Flickr

Hue, Vietnam by Loïc Vendrame Photography, on Flickr

Huế City, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast


----------



## redcode

*Bái Đính Pagoda*

P1200360b-P33 by everbruin, on Flickr

Gia Sinh Commune, Gia Viễn District, Ninh Bình Province, NE Vietnam


----------



## redcode

*One Pillar Pagoda*

One Pillar Pagoda, Hanoi, Vietnam by Dmitry Rukhlenko Travel Photography, on Flickr

Đội Cấn Ward, Ba Đình District, Hà Nội, NE Vietnam


----------



## philmar

Halong Bay, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr


meat market - Bac Ha, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Đàm Thủy Commune, Trùng Khánh District, Cao Bằng Province, Northeast Vietnam*

_DSC8718 by hoangviet169, on Flickr

Bản Giốc – Detian Falls (Vietnamese: thác Bản Giốc / thác Đức Thiên - Bản Ước, Chinese: 板約瀑布, 德天瀑布) is a collective name for two waterfalls on the Quây Sơn River (Chinese: 归春河), that straddle the international border between China and Vietnam; more specifically located between the Karst hills of Daxin County, Guangxi, and Trùng Khánh District, Cao Bằng Province. The waterfall is 272 km (169 mi) north of Hanoi.


----------



## redcode

*Y Tý Commune, Bát Xát District, Lào Cai Province, Northwest Vietnam*

HA8_3293_15 by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Ngải Thầu Commune, Bát Xát District, Lào Cai Province, Northwest Vietnam*


Sunset on the highland by AKA (canhbay), on Flickr

*Ngải Thầu Thượng Village *
.
.


----------



## redcode

*Mộc Châu Town, Mộc Châu District, Sơn La Province, Northwest Vietnam*

HA8_9401_15 by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*somewhere in Hà Giang Province, Northeast Vietnam*

HA8_1075_15 by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Y Tý Commune, Bát Xát District, Lào Cai Province, Northwest Vietnam*

HA8_4282_15 by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr

*Y Tý terraced fields*
.
.


----------



## redcode

*Lùng Cải Commune, Bắc Hà District, Lào Cai Province, Northwest Vietnam*

HA8_8139_15 by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr

*Si Ma Cai Terraced fields*
.
.


----------



## redcode

*Mộc Châu District, Sơn La Province, Northwest Vietnam*

H10_Rừng Đào trong nắng xuân by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr

*Spring flowers in Mộc Châu*
.
.


----------



## redcode

*Tú Lệ Commune, Văn Chấn District & Cao Phạ Commune, Mù Căng Chải District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest Vietnam*

HA8_6208_15 by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hạ Long City & Vân Đồn District, Quảng Ninh Province, Northeast Vietnam*









Source


----------



## redcode

*Vĩnh Hải Commune, Ninh Hải District, Ninh Thuận Province, South Central Coast*









Source

*Vĩnh Hy Bay*
.
.


----------



## redcode

*Mũi Né Ward, Phan Thiết City, Bình Thuận Province, South Central Coast*









Source


----------



## redcode

*Mũi Né Ward, Phan Thiết City, Bình Thuận Province, South Central Coast*









Source

Kitting in Phan Thiết


----------



## gnesener

redcode said:


> *Tú Lệ Commune, Văn Chấn District & Cao Phạ Commune, Mù Căng Chải District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest Vietnam*
> 
> HA8_6208_15 by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


Beautiful Vietnam...Thanks for sharing... :applause: :cheers2:


----------



## redcode

*Vietnam Images*

Hanoi and Halong Bay 145 by sngm, on Flickr

Women figurines wearing Vietnamese Ethnic traditional costumes in a souvenir shop in Hanoi


----------



## Surrealplaces

Really nice photos! I definitely need to check out Vietnam some time.


----------



## redcode

*Tân Phú Ward, District 7, Hồ Chí Minh City, Southeast Vietnam*

ho ban nguyet_2 by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr

Southern Saigon skyline & the Cresent lake at dusk


----------



## redcode

*Thủ Thiêm Ward, District 2, Hồ Chí Minh City, Southeast Vietnam*

Cinematic project 90 by Rio's Art, on Flickr

Downtown Saigon viewed from Thủ Thiêm peninsula


----------



## redcode

*Vietnam Images*


Communal house by Pierre Lazarevic, on Flickr

This huge roof house is a communal house (or Rông house / Nhà Rông). Rông house is a specific type of stilts, used as a place to gather, exchange and discussion of the villagers in the villages in the Central Highlands, or even a place to welcome guests. This photo was taken in the north of Kon Tum Province on September 27th 2013


----------



## redcode

*Vietnam Images*


2015-02-20 17.48.42 by Jose.Phan81, on Flickr

Sunset over a rice field in Mekong River Delta (aka Southwest Vietnam)


----------



## redcode

*Lóng Luông Commune, Vân Hồ District, Sơn La Province, Northwest Vietnam*

DSC09363 by Hieutq, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vietnam Images*

A beautiful water lily  by www.mroosfotografie.nl, on Flickr

A beautiful water lily in a pond in Khánh Hòa Province, South Central Coast


----------



## redcode

*Vietnam Images*

SMX_5537 by Samac Xanh, on Flickr

A small warehouse on a terraced field in Mù Căng Chải, Yên Bái Province, Northwest Vietnam


----------



## redcode

*An Ninh Đông Commune, Tuy An District, Phú Yên Province, South Central Coast*

DSC_0252 by audiphan-01656353947, on Flickr

*Ghềnh Đá Đĩa (The Cliff of Stone Plates)*, a masterpiece of stone gifted by nature, recognised as a national heritage. Ghềnh Đá Dĩa is actually a fresh water pond surrounded by rock columns. Legend has it the pond is fed by underground rivers, which explains why it never dries up. It is fantastic to sit on a rock column and let the senses take in the high sky and the immense sea while breathing the cool fresh sea air.


----------



## redcode

*Mù Căng Chải District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest Vietnam*

DSC_7231 by hoangviet169, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Đồng Văn District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast Vietnam*

MG-1316.Ma Pi Leng.Dong Van.Ha Giang by HUNG TRAN PHOTO, on Flickr

*Mã Pí Lèng Mountain Pass*


----------



## redcode

*Thượng Yên Công Commune, Uông Bí City, Quảng Ninh Province, Northeast Vietnam*

vl_04032 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

*Giải Oan stream (Vindication stream) *
.
.


----------



## redcode

*Tam Quang Commune, Núi Thành District, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast *

12a by Trúc Nguyễn NT, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Y Tý Commune, Bát Xát District, Lào Cai Province, Northwest Vietnam*


Ngai Tro village by AKA (canhbay), on Flickr

*Ngải Trồ Village*
.
.


----------



## redcode

*Thống Nhất Ward, Kon Tum City, Kon Tum Province, Central Highlands*

Nhà thờ gỗ Kon Tum by Thái Trường Giang, on Flickr

*Kon Tum's wooden church*
.
.


----------



## redcode

*Vietnam Images*

Saigon by Orion Azul, on Flickr

Saigon street life


----------



## redcode

*Đắk Rơ Va Commune, Kon Tum City, Kon Tum Province, Central Highlands*

Cầu treo KonKlor by Thái Trường Giang, on Flickr

*Kon K'Lor Suspension bridge*
.
.


----------



## redcode

*Đàm Thủy Commune, Trùng Khánh District, Cao Bằng Province, Northeast Vietnam*

_DSC8717 by hoangviet169, on Flickr

Bản Giốc – Detian Falls, located between the Karst hills of Trùng Khánh District, Cao Bằng Province and Daxin County, Guangxi, China. The waterfall is 272 km (169 mi) north of Hanoi.
.
.


----------



## redcode

*Đồng Văn District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast Vietnam*

Rocks & Smoke by Tarek Harbi, on Flickr

*Đồng Văn Stone Plauteau*
.
.


----------



## redcode

*La Pán Tẩn Commune, Mù Căng Chải District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest Vietnam*









Source

Early morning on terraced rice fields in La Pán Tẩn
.
.


----------



## redcode

*Somewhere in northwest Vietnam*

Non sông đất nước by lengoclong8513, on Flickr

this photo was taken in 2008


----------



## redcode

*Tam Sơn Town, Quản Bạ District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast Vietnam*

Núi Đôi by tranngocbkp, on Flickr
*Quản Bạ Twin mountains*
.
.


----------



## redcode

*Vĩnh Hải Commune, Ninh Hải District, Ninh Thuận Province, South Central Coast*

DSC_9831 by audiphan-01656353947, on Flickr

*Vĩnh Hy Bay*
.
.


----------



## redcode

*Somewhere in Đắk Nông Province, Central Highlands*

Forest DakNong, Viet Nam © www.decemberhome.info by minhquanfoto, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Thọ Quang Ward, Sơn Trà District, Đà Nẵng Municipality, South Central Coast*

Untitled by Linh Quang, on Flickr

*Đà Nẵng Bay*
.
.


----------



## redcode

deleted


----------



## redcode

*An Hải Commune, Lý Sơn District, Quảng Ngãi Province, South Central Coast*

Ly Son Island by trocphunc, on Flickr

*Lý Sơn Island*
.
.


----------



## redcode

*Di Linh District, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

*Minh An Ward, Hội An City, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast
*
Hoi An by Imelda23, on Flickr

Hoi An by Imelda23, on Flickr

Hội An Ancient Town


----------



## redcode

*Hạ Long City & Vân Đồn District, Quảng Ninh Province, Northeast Vietnam*









Source

*Hạ Long Bay*

for more photos of Hạ Long Bay, click here


----------



## redcode

*Vietnamses Images*


Candle sellers by GMTOz, on Flickr

*Candles sellers in Hội An Ancient Town*
Selling candles to float down the river, these boys were well trained at bargaining, starting well above the standard price :lol:


----------



## redcode

*Y Tý Commune, Bát Xát District, Lào Cai Province, Northwest Vietnam*

_MG_1613 YTy.Lao Cai by HUNG TRAN PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Districts 1 & 2, Hồ Chí Minh City, Southeast Vietnam*

Feu d'artifice - 40 ans de la Libération de Saigon - Fin de la guerre du Vietnam by woodylo, on Flickr

Fireworks celebration of the 40th anniversary of the fall of Saigon - end of the Vietnam War


----------



## redcode

*Bến Nghé Ward, District 1, Hồ Chí Minh City, Southeast Vietnam*









Source

Downtown Saigon


----------



## redcode

*Gia Hòa Commune, Gia Viễn District, Ninh Bình Province, Red River Delta*

Untitled_Panorama326s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

*Vân Long Wetland Nature Reserve*


----------



## redcode

*An Hải Commune, Lý Sơn District, Quảng Ngãi Province, South Central Coast*

HA8_4791_15 by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr

*Câu Cave on Ré Island*
.
.
.


----------



## redcode

*Xín Cái Commune, Mèo Vạc District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast Vietnam*

HA8_9138_15 by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vĩnh Hải Commune, Ninh Hải District, Ninh Thuận Province, South Central Coast*

RETURN TO THE SEA by Ahmedgalalmetwally, on Flickr

Sunrise in *Vĩnh Hy Bay*
.
.
.


----------



## redcode

*An Ninh Đông Commune, Tuy An District, Phú Yên Province, South Central Coast*

Ghềnh đá đĩa - Phú Yên - Việt Nam by An Leo, on Flickr

*The Cliff of Stone Plates*
.
.
.


----------



## redcode

*Vietnam Images*

Hoi An by Minh Khanh, trên Flickr

Hoi An by Minh Khanh, trên Flickr

Souvenir shop in Hội An Ancient Town
.
.
.


----------



## redcode

*Thạch Sơn Commune, Sơn Động District, Bắc Giang Province, Northeast Vietnam
*
NEV_4733 by Nguyễn Nev, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vietnam Images*

Plum by Dzung Le, trên Flickr

selling plum in Station Market, Hải Phòng City, Red River Delta


----------



## redcode

*Lộc Thọ Ward, Nha Trang City, Khánh Hòa Province, South Central Coast*

IMG_7889 by Duc Nguyen, trên Flickr

*Nha Trang beach*
.
.
.


----------



## redcode

*Vĩnh Hải Commune, Ninh Hải District, Ninh Thuận Province, South Central Coast*

Hang Rái - Vĩnh Hy by Thien Thach, trên Flickr

*Rái Cave*
.
.
.


----------



## redcode

*Vietnam Images*









Source

Magical light on terraced rice fields in Mù Căng Chải (Yên Bái Province, Northwest Vietnam)
.
.
.


----------



## redcode

*Vietnam Images*

Ready to dry by Mike Brebner, trên Flickr

Making bánh tráng (rice paper wrappers that is edible, used in Vietnamese cuisine, primarily in finger foods and appetizers)
.
.
.


----------



## redcode

*Sa Pa District, Lào Cai Province, Northwest Vietnam*

Y5179-81.Hoàng liên sơn.Sapa.Lào cai.1014 by LONG NGUYEN, trên Flickr

Hoàng Liên Sơn Mountain range panorama


----------



## redcode

somewhere on the *South Central Coast *

DSC09692 by maradonadiego2010, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*An Bình Commune, Lý Sơn Disrtrict, Quảng Ngãi Province, South Central Coast*

An Binh island by Dong Bui, trên Flickr

*The Small island*


----------



## redcode

*Ninh Hải Commune, Hoa Lư District, Ninh Bình Province, Red River Delta*

HA8_1734_169_15 by Hòa Ngô Huy, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vietnam Images*

Woman Dao by Thành Nam Nguyễn, trên Flickr

an old Yao woman. 
The Yao nationality is a government classification for various minorities in Vietnam. They form one of the 54 ethnic groups officially recognized by Vietnam. In the last census in 2000, they numbered roughly 470,000 in Vietnam.
.
.
.


----------



## redcode

*Ninh Xuân Commune, Hoa Lư District, Ninh Bình Province, Red River Delta*

Window on Ninh Binh by Matthieu Lecharny, trên Flickr

Tam Cốc landscape, viewed from Quan Âm altar on Top of Mái cave


----------



## redcode

*Vĩnh Nguyên Ward, Nha Trang City, Khánh Hòa Province, South Central Coast*

Go with the flow  by Martijn Roos, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

126747807

*Reverie of Vietnam* 
.
.
.


----------



## redcode

*Vietnam Images*

Không có tiêu đề by Daniel Pham, trên Flickr

A train passing by on Long Biên Bridge - the 112 year-old historical bridge of Hanoi.


----------



## redcode

*Trúc Bạch Ward, Ba Đình District, Hà Nội Municipality, Red River Delta*









Source

Hanoi skyline in a brilliant evening


----------



## Patrick Highrise

pic made by me


----------



## Patrick Highrise

Hue, Phuoc Duyen tower
pic made by me


----------



## Patrick Highrise

near Hue
pic made by me.


----------



## redcode

*Hạ Long City, Quảng Ninh Province, Northeast Vietnam*

Vịnh Hạ Long by Bảo Khánh Mạc, trên Flickr

*Hạ Long Bay*
.
.
.


----------



## redcode

*Mù Căng Chải District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest Vietnam*

DSC_7023 by Đỗ Sơn Thành, trên Flickr

DSC_7090 by Đỗ Sơn Thành, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Ninh Hòa Town, Khánh Hòa Province, South Central Coast*

20150214810_1257_ by Erik Christensen, trên Flickr

*Hòn Hèo Peninsula*
.
.
.


----------



## redcode

*Đồng Văn District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast Vietnam*

Ride or die by Tarek Harbi, trên Flickr

a road in Đồng Văn stone plateau

Đồng Văn Rock Plateau by Le Ngoc Long, trên Flickr

Đồng Văn's highest peaks above the cloud


----------



## redcode

*Thủy Bằng Commune, Hương Thủy Town, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*

Bodyguards at Tomb of Khải Định, Vietnam by Y Nakanishi, trên Flickr

bodyguard soldiers statues at *Tomb of Khải Định (Ứng Lăng/應陵) *


----------



## redcode

*Tân Lập Commune, Mộc Châu District, Sơn La Province, Northwest Vietnam*

Moc Suong Hill by Thien Thach, trên Flickr

*Mộc Sương tea hill*
.
.
.


----------



## redcode

*Vietnam Images*

Texture by jev55, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vietnam Images*

R0002827-Edit.jpg by Romaric Juniet, trên Flickr

a crowded intersection in Hanoi's old quarter


----------



## redcode

*Sa Pả Commune, Sa Pa District, Lào Cai Province, Northwest Vietnam*

A cold foggy morning but what a beautiful view at Sa Pa! by Martijn Roos, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Văn Kê Village, Tân Thành Commune, Hàm Thuận Nam District, Bình Thuận Province, South Central Coast*

_MG_7272-Edit by trọng vũ, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dọi Village, Tân Lập Commune, Mộc Châu District, Sơn La Province, Northwest Vietnam*

K6420+22.Bản Dọi.Tân Lập.Mộc Châu.Sơn La.0615 by LONG NGUYEN, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Mũi Né Ward, Phan Thiết City, Bình Thuận Province, South Central Coast*

Sur la plage de Mui Ne by André Gauthier, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Thủy Bằng Commune, Hương Thủy Town, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*

Le mausolée ou tombeau de Khải Định by André Gauthier, trên Flickr

*Tomb of Khải Định*, built for the Nguyễn Emperor Khải Định

more photos:

Le mausolée ou tombeau de Khải Định by André Gauthier, trên Flickr

Le mausolée ou tombeau de Khải Định by André Gauthier, trên Flickr

Le mausolée ou tombeau de Khải Định by André Gauthier, trên Flickr

Le mausolée ou tombeau de Khải Định by André Gauthier, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Trúc Bạch Ward, Ba Đình District, Hà Nội Municipality, Northeast Vietnam*

Pagode de la Défense du pays (Chua Tran Quoc) by André Gauthier, trên Flickr

*Trấn Quốc Pagoda (鎭國寺)*, the oldest pagoda in Hanoi, originally constructed in the sixth century during the reign of Emperor Lý Nam Đế (from 544 until 548), thus giving it an age of more than 1,450 years


----------



## Thomas_Long

So much history, so much culture.. VN please conserve this for as long as you can~~~


----------



## redcode

*Chiềng Sơn Commune, Mộc Châu District, Sơn La Province, Northwest Vietnam*

HA8_2286_25 by Hòa Ngô Huy, trên Flickr

*Mount Pha Luông*


----------



## Patrick Highrise

Hue
pic made by me


----------



## Patrick Highrise

Hue
pic made by me


----------



## Patrick Highrise

Hue, near the Ngo Mon gate
pic made by me


----------



## redcode

*Gia Sinh Commune, Gia Viễn District, Ninh Bình Province, Red River Delta*









Source

*Bái Đính Temple*


----------



## redcode

*Vietnam Images*

Towards The Golden Sun by Simone Della Fornace, trên Flickr

a small wooden boat on Thu Bồn River, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast


----------



## redcode

somewhere in Northwest Vietnam

The Road to Freedom by Andrey Derevyanko, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Minh An Ward, Hội An City, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast*

Vietnam-80 by jacklynsey, trên Flickr

*Hội An ancient town*


----------



## redcode

*Phỏng Lái Commune, Thuận Châu District, Sơn La Province & Tỏa Tình Commune, Tuần Giáo District, Điện Biên Province, Northwest Vietnam*

HA8_3439_15 by Hòa Ngô Huy, trên Flickr

*Pha Đin Mountain Pass*


----------



## redcode

*Trùng Khánh District, Cao Bằng Province, Northeast Vietnam*

HA8_7776_15 by Hòa Ngô Huy, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bắc Sơn Town, Bắc Sơn District, Lạng Sơn Province, Northeast Vietnam*

_MG_9176 by Phu Loc Nguyen, trên Flickr

_MG_9100-2 by Phu Loc Nguyen, trên Flickr

_MG_9097 by Phu Loc Nguyen, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Si Ma Cai District, Lào Cai Province, Northwest Vietnam*









Source


----------



## redcode

*Bắc Sơn District, Lạng Sơn Province, Northeast Vietnam*

Không có tiêu đề by Phu Loc Nguyen, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bắc Sơn District, Lạng Sơn Province, Northeast Vietnam*

_MG_9145 by Phu Loc Nguyen, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bắc Sơn District, Lạng Sơn Province, Northeast Vietnam*

_MG_9211-Pano by Phu Loc Nguyen, trên Flickr

*Bắc Sơn valley*


----------



## redcode

somewhere near *Huế City, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*









Source


----------



## redcode

somewhere in *Northwest Vietnam*

IMG_3516-Edit by Trần Kiên Trung | 094.894.5386, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

somewhere in *An Giang Province, Southwest Vietnam (Mekong River Delta)*

_DSC4971 by maradonadiego2010, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vĩnh Phước Ward, Nha Trang City, Khánh Hòa Province, South Central Coast*

Thap Ba #nhatrang by Gia Huy Nguyễn, trên Flickr

*Po Nagar Cham Tower*


----------



## redcode

somewhere in *Northwest Vietnam*

DSC03950 by maradonadiego2010, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Mù Cang Chải District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest Vietnam*

Mù Cang Chải - Yên Bái - Việt Nam by Trần Kiên Trung | 094.894.5386, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*

3 by Phạm Anh Tú ( Wolf), trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Lạc Dương District, Lâm Đồng Province, South Central Coast*

a fog road by Nguyen Phuong, trên Flickr

way to Langbiang mountain


----------



## redcode

*Sa Pa District, Lào Cai Province, Northwest Vietnam*

Misty Morning In Sapa by Simone Della Fornace, trên Flickr


----------



## midrise

mg:mg:mg:


----------



## redcode

*Sàng Ma Sáo Commune, Bát Xát District, Lào Cai Province, Northwest Vietnam*









Source

*Nhìu Cù San Village*


----------



## redcode

*Má Lé Commune, Đồng Văn District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast Vietnam*

DSC01656 by Hiếu Trần Quang, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bắc Sơn Town, Bắc Sơn District, Lạng Sơn Province, Northeast Vietnam*

_DSD6070 by Đỗ Sơn Thành, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Quỳnh Sơn Commune, Bắc Sơn District, Lạng Sơn Province, Northeast Vietnam*

Quynh Son cultural village by viet nguyen, trên Flickr

*Quỳnh Sơn cultural village*


----------



## redcode

*Quan Lạn Commune, Vân Đồn District, Quảng Ninh Province, Northeast*

Twilight by Hoang Nam Duong, trên Flickr

Quan Lạn islands at twilight


----------



## redcode

*Vĩnh Hải Commune, Ninh Hải District, Ninh Thuận Province, South Central Coast*

IMG_3888 by Le Ngoc Minh, trên Flickr

IMG_3877 by Le Ngoc Minh, trên Flickr

IMG_3806 by Le Ngoc Minh, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tú Lệ Commune, Văn Chấn District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest Vietnam*

_DSC9858 by tu_geo, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sa Pa District, Lào Cai Province, Northwest Vietnam*

IMG_6710 by Sylveol, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Nihn Bihn Mountains, Vietnam by NIKON-KING, trên Flickr

somewhere in Ninh Bình Province, Red River Delta


----------



## redcode

*Cửa Đại Ward, Hội An City, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast*









Source









Source









Source

fishing nets on Thu Bồn River


----------



## redcode

somewhere in Quảng Nam Province









Source

Bamboo bridge


----------



## redcode

*Sinh Tồn Commune, Trường Sa Island District, Khánh Hòa Province, South Central Coast*









Source

*Sơn Ca Island (Sand Cay), Spratly Archipelago*


----------



## redcode

*Y Tý Commune, Bát Xát District, Lào Cai Province, Northwest Vietnam*

HA8_4303_15 by Hòa Ngô Huy, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Mù Căng Chải District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest Vietnam*

_MG_6679 MCC by HUNG TRAN PHOTO, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Huế City, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*

Purple morning on the Perfume river by Hoang Nam Duong, trên Flickr

early morning on the Perfume River (sông Hương 香江)


----------



## redcode

*Bến Nghé Ward, District 1, Ho Chi Minh City, Southeast Vietnam*

The traffic roundabout behind Duc Ba Cathedral - Daylight long exposure by Tai Van, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Gia Sinh Commune, Gia Viễn District, Ninh Bình Province, Red River Delta*









Source


----------



## FelipeHorn

Amazing.


----------



## redcode

*Vĩnh Hải Commune, Ninh Hải District, Ninh Thuận Province, South Central Coast*

Amanoi, Vietnam by Dan & Luiza, TravelPlusStyle.com, trên Flickr

Amanoi resort, located in Núi Chúa National Park


----------



## redcode

*Ninh Bình Province, Red River Delta*

NinhBinh-VietNam1 by Jack Kayle, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sơn Thái Commune, Khánh Vĩnh District, Khánh Hòa Province, South Central Coast*

Omega Mountain Pass , DaLat , VietNam by lutrungduc_corp, trên Flickr

Khánh Hòa Province landscape, seen from Khánh Lê Mountain Pass (aka Omega Mountain Pass)


----------



## redcode

*Vĩnh Thực Commune, Móng Cái City, Quảng Ninh Province, Northeast Vietnam*

Biển Xanh Cát Trắng by Minh Nguyễn, trên Flickr

Vĩnh Thực Island


----------



## redcode

*Đồng Văn District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast Vietnam*

Ma Pi Leng Mountainpass by Le Ngoc Long, trên Flickr

Mã Pí Lèng Mountain Pass


----------



## redcode

*Hải Châu I Ward, Hải Châu District, Đà Nẵng Municipality, South Central Coast*

Han River by Phan Phan, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

somewhere in *Ninh Bình Province, Red River Delta*

_DSC9217 by Vũ Quỳnh Trang, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sơn Trường Commune, Hương Sơn District, Hà Tĩnh Province, North Central Coast*

Through The Jungle by SebastianJensen, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Cần Giờ District, Hồ Chí Minh City, Southeast Vietnam*

Cần Giờ trip. by Trung Hiếu, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Châu Đốc City, An Giang Province, Southwest Vietnam
*
HA8_7645_15 by Hòa Ngô Huy, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tân Hiệp Commune, Hội An City, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast*

95FX0097 by DuongTrungDung, trên Flickr

Chàm Islands


----------



## redcode

*La Pán Tẩn Commune, Mù Cang Chải District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest Vietnam*

La Pán Tẩn, Yên Bái by Tai Van, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vietnam Images*

DSC_8823 by HUY NGUYEN, trên Flickr

Saigon cityscape


----------



## redcode

*An Hải Tây Ward, Sơn Trà District, Đà Nẵng Municipality, South Central Coast*

Da Nang_0001 by Lê Phúc, trên Flickr

Danang city at dawn


----------



## redcode

Somewhere near Hanoi

Enjoy the sunset by Binh Nguyen Van, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bắc Sơn District, Lạng Sơn Province, Northeast Vietnam*

So peace so quite by tung ti, trên Flickr

Bắc Sơn valley


----------



## redcode

*Mũi Né Ward, Phan Thiết City, Bình Thuận Province, South Central Coast*

Hidden buddha by Julien Ballet-Baz, trên Flickr

Reclining Buddha statue


----------



## redcode

*Tân Uyên District, Lai Châu Province*









Source


----------



## redcode

*Vietnam Images*

Saigon by Michael Jardine, trên Flickr

Saigon traffic


----------



## redcode

*Lũng Cú Commune, Đồng Văn District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast Vietnam*

The View from Lung Cu - North pole of Vietnam by sonduidep, trên Flickr

the northern end of Vietnam's territory


----------



## redcode

*Sa Pa District, Lào Cai Province, Northwest Vietnam*

Sapa by Mikhail Shloev, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Mũi Né Ward, Phan Thiết City, Bình Thuận Province, South Central Coast*

Mui Ne, Southern Coast, Vietnam by Cha H, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Mù Cang Chải District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest Vietnam*









Source


----------



## redcode

*Phú Lộc Town, Phú Lộc District, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast & Hòa Hiệp Bắc Ward, Liên Chiểu District, Đà Nẵng Municipality, South Central Coast*

Magical Sunset by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tú Lệ Commune, Văn Chấn District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest Vietnam*

Terrace paddies in North Vietnam by Quynh Anh Photography, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Lạc Dương Town, Lạc Dương District, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*

Langbian by Stevettran, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Điện Bàn Town, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast*

[Landscape Series] View from high above by bach egan, trên Flickr

Vietnamese countryside view from aeroplane


----------



## redcode

*Mù Cang Chải District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest Vietnam*

DSC02518 by Hiếu Trần Quang, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*District 1, Ho Chi Minh City, Southeast Vietnam*

Saigon river skyline 2015 @ violet sunset by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Interior Architecture Cityscape & Time-lapse], trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*An Hải Commune, Lý Sơn District, Quảng Ngãi Province, South Central Coast*

HA8_4210_15 by Hòa Ngô Huy, trên Flickr

a cliff on Ly Son island's crystal coast


----------



## redcode

HHN_6236-Edit-2 by Hoàng Nam, trên Flickr

Vietnamese woman wearing 'ao dai' - Vietnamese traditional costume, in the Temple of Literature, Hanoi


----------



## redcode

*Mễ Trì Ward, Nam Từ Liêm District, Hà Nội Municipality, Red River Delta*

vl_04459 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Hanoi Museum


----------



## redcode

*Cát Hải District, Hải Phòng Municipality, Red River Delta*

Quần đảo Cát Bà (Cat Ba islands) by Meogia Photography, trên Flickr

Cát Bà islands


----------



## redcode

*Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*

Sunset time in Đà Lạt by Tai Van, trên Flickr









Source


----------



## redcode

*Sa Pa District, Lào Cai Province, Northwest Vietnam*

HA8_2776_15 by Hòa Ngô Huy, trên Flickr

HA8_2785_15 by Hòa Ngô Huy, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Phố Cáo Commune, Đồng Văn District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast Vietnam*

Thẩm Mã pass by Mark Duke, trên Flickr

Thẩm Mã pass


----------



## redcode

*Cát Bà Town, Cát Hải District, Hải Phòng Municipality, Red River Delta*

Làng nổi Cái Bèo (Floating village in Cat Ba islands) by Meogia Photography, trên Flickr

Cái Bèo floating village


----------



## redcode

*Ninh Bình Province, Red River Delta*

Heavy cloud took over wild mountain range by Thien Thach | 01678530980, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Ward 9, Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*

Old Train Station by Stevettran, trên Flickr

Da Lat Railway Station (Gare de Dalat) - the oldest railway station in Vietnam, opened in 1932


----------



## redcode

somewhere near *Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province*

Mountain by Stevettran, trên Flickr


----------



## minhtu

cảnh đẹp thật đấy


----------



## redcode

*An Thới Town, Phú Quốc District, Kiên Giang Province, Southwest Vietnam*

An empty seat at Sao Beach | Um banco vazio em Sao Beach by Anderson Porfírio Trindade, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bảo Lộc City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*

~ a misty winter day by bw.futures, trên Flickr


----------



## minhtu

tuyệt vời


----------



## redcode

*Hàng Trống Ward, Hoàn Kiếm District, Hà Nội Municipality, Red River Delta*

Tháp Rùa, Hồ Gươm by Hưởng Nguyễn Phi, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Green field in *An Giang Province, Southwest Vietnam*

An Giang - Viet Nam by Delta Tran, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

somewhere in *Central Vietnam*

Central Vietnam by Francois Le Roy, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Móng Cái City, Quảng Ninh Province, Northeast Vietnam*

Sóng Chè by Minh Nguyễn, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bến Thành Ward, District 1, Ho Chi Minh City, Southeast Vietnam*


DSC00301 của Roni Chen, trên Flickr

an intersection in downtown Saigon


----------



## redcode

File500 của Nam Hoàng, trên Flickr

Hanoi streetscape


----------



## redcode

*Tân Phong & Tân Phú Wards, District 7, HCMC, Southeast Vietnam*

Phú Mỹ Hưng của Hai Nv, trên Flickr

aerial photo of Phu My Hung New Urban Area in Southern Saigon


----------



## redcode

*Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*

Da Lat Corner by Dino Ngo, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bến Nghé Ward, District 1, HCMC, Southeast Vietnam*

NHÀ THỜ ĐỨC BÀ by Hai Nv, trên Flickr

Notre-Dame Cathedral Basilica of Saigon


----------



## redcode

*Vĩnh Hải Commune, Ninh Hải District, Ninh Thuận Province, South Central Coast*









Source

Vĩnh Hy Bay


----------



## redcode

*Tủa Chùa Commune, Mường Giáo District, Điện Biên Province, Northwest Vietnam*

HA8_0384_15 by Hòa Ngô Huy, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sa Pa Town, Sa Pa District, Lào Cai Province, Northwest Vietnam*









Source


----------



## redcode

*Vĩnh Cửu District, Đồng Nai Province, Southeast Vietnam*

Dưới ánh hoàng hôn by Jet Huynh, trên Flickr

Fishing on Trị An Lake


----------



## redcode

*Quản Bạ Commune, Quản Bạ District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast Vietnam*

QuanBa in the morning by viet nguyen, trên Flickr

Quản Bạ Sky Gate at dawn


----------



## redcode

*Tri Tôn District, An Giang Province, Southwest Vietnam*

HA8_7234_15 by Hòa Ngô Huy, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Somewhere in *Southwest Vietnam* (also known as Mekon Delta)

After harvesting time by Tai Van, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Phước Mỹ Ward, Sơn Trà District, Đà Nẵng Municipality, South Central Coast*

Biển Phạm Văn Đồng by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, trên Flickr

Mỹ Khê beach (also known as China Beach by US soldiers during Vietnam War)


----------



## redcode

*Vĩnh Nguyên Ward, Nha Trang City, Khánh Hòa Province, South Central Coast*









Source

Crystal clear water of Nha Trang bay view from Tằm Island (a.k.a Thủy Kim Sơn Island)


----------



## redcode

*Vạn Thắng Commune, Vạn Ninh District, Khánh Hòa Province, South Central Coast*

Đảo Điệp Sơn by Meogia Photography, trên Flickr

Đảo Điệp Sơn by Meogia Photography, trên Flickr

Điệp Sơn Islands in Vân Phong Bay


----------



## Mussoda

hey, redcode, so many great updates! beautiful.... 

Does it snow in Lào Cai in winter?


----------



## redcode

Mussoda said:


> hey, redcode, so many great updates! beautiful....
> 
> Does it snow in Lào Cai in winter?


thanks for visiting this thread, bro  

and about snow in Lào Cai, yes, it does, but not always  snow only appears in extremely cold winters, like the years 2015 and 2016


----------



## redcode

*Huế City, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*

HA8_9286_15 by Hòa Ngô Huy, trên Flickr

Vietnamese ladies dropping flower lights on Hương River (Perfume River) in Huế City, the last capital of Vietnamese monarchy


----------



## redcode

somewhere in *Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*

DP1M0105_2 by tienexim, trên Flickr

a road leading to Đà Lạt city


----------



## redcode

*Ward 10, Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*









Source

Đà Lạt Railway Station


----------



## redcode

*Văn Miếu Ward, Đống Đa District, Hà Nội Municipality, Red River Delta*

Temple of Literature, Hanoi by edin86, trên Flickr

Temple of Literature, Hanoi, the oldest university in Vietnam, established in 1070 at the time of Emperor Lý Thánh Tông


----------



## redcode

*Y Tý Commune, Bát Xát District, Lào Cai Province, Northwest Vietnam*

rice field on top of the mountains at Yty, Laocai, Vietnam by ManhTien, trên Flickr

Beautiful scene at Hanhi village, Yty, Laocai, Vietnam by ManhTien, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bản Phùng Commune, Hoàng Su Phì District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast Vietnam*

Mây vờn trên bản cao by Hoang Giang Ngo, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Gia Luận Commune, Cát Hải District, Hải Phòng Municipality, Red River Delta*

Cat Ba Island | Vietnam by Alex Rippingale, trên Flickr

View of the forested limestone landscape of Cát Bà National Park


----------



## redcode

*Cần Giờ District, Hồ Chí Minh City, Southeast Vietnam*

Vietnam by Drummingjack, trên Flickr

Cần Giờ Biosphere Reserve


----------



## redcode

*Mũi Né Ward, Phan Thiết City, Bình Thuận Province, South Central Coast*

Push off by Nhat Quang Tran, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Duy Phú Commune, Duy Xuyên District, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast*

Thánh địa Mỹ Sơn by Hai Nv, trên Flickr

Mỹ Sơn Hollyland - a cluster of abandoned and partially ruined Hindu temples constructed between the 4th and the 14th century AD by the kings of Champa. The temples are dedicated to the worship of the god Shiva, known under various local names, the most important of which is "Bhadresvara".


----------



## redcode

*Bảo Lộc Town, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*

núi phật by Dương Hoàng đăng ( [email protected] ), trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

somewhere inside *Huế Imperial Citadel, Huế City, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*









Source


----------



## redcode

*Bảo Lộc City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*

_DSC1503 by Dương Hoàng đăng ( [email protected] ), trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*An Vĩnh Commune, Lý Sơn District, Quảng Ngãi Province, South Central Coast*

Cows of Vietnam by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, trên Flickr

Cù lao Ré island


----------



## redcode

*Hạ Long City, Quảng Ninh Province, Northeast*

Panorama, Halong Bay, Vietnam by CamelKW, trên Flickr

Hạ Long Bay


----------



## redcode

*Phú Đông Ward, Tuy Hòa City, Phú Yên Province, South Central Coast*

[Landscape Series] Edge of Glory by bach egan, trên Flickr

sunrise over the East Sea (aka South China Sea)


----------



## redcode

*Tam Cốc, Ninh Bình Province, Red River Delta*

View over Tam Coc, Ninh Binh, Vietnam by edin86, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sóc Sơn District, Hà Nội Municipality, Red River Delta*

[Landscape Series] City from higher ground by bach egan, trên Flickr

Hanoi skyline from distance


----------



## redcode

*Nam Du Commune, Kiên Hải District, Kiên Giang Province, Mekong River Delta*

DSC04444 by Nguyen Truong Quyen, trên Flickr

an isle in Nam Du Islands


----------



## redcode

*Côn Đảo District, Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu Province, Southeast*

DSC05372 by Ly Cong Minh, trên Flickr

Côn Sơn Island


----------



## redcode

178638625


----------



## redcode

*Tân Thành Commune, Gò Công Đông District, Tiền Giang Province, Southwest*

DSC03451ek by Jet Huynh, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tân Thành Commune, Gò Công Đông District, Tiền Giang Province, Southwest*


Counting stars & Meteor by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Lăng Cô Town, Phú Lộc District, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*

Lang Co beach by Meogia Photography, trên Flickr

Hải Vân Pass, the boundary between the climates of northern and southern Vietnam


----------



## redcode

*Bến Nghé Ward, District 1, Hồ Chí Minh City, Southeast*

IMG_0136-HDR by duc pham, trên Flickr

Mê Linh Square with the statue of Trần Hưng Đạo, a national hero who inflicted three successive defeats on Mongol invaders in the late 13th century


----------



## redcode

*Phước Mỹ Ward, Sơn Trà District, Đà Nẵng Municipality, South Central Coast*

GIF_8389_1 by Huy Nguyễn, trên Flickr

Mỹ Khê beach


----------



## redcode

*Ward 1, Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*

_HA80041_15 by Hòa Ngô Huy, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tam Cốc, Ninh Bình Province, Red River Delta*

The Elegant Nature by Chula Amorn, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hòa Tâm Commune, Đông Hòa District, Phú Yên Province, South Central Coast*

Đại Lãnh Cape by Tang Van Ngoc, trên Flickr

Cape Varella


----------



## redcode

*Hòa Hiệp Bắc Ward, Liên Chiểu District, Đà Nẵng Municipality, South Central Coast*









Source

Danang cityscape and seascape, view from Hải Vân Pass


----------



## redcode

Vietnam’s beauty takes center stage in this breathtaking timelapse


----------



## Jackkr

I have also explored this beautiful region and captured many beautiful images of this region in my camera. When I see that images, I remember my past time. When I have visited this region. I also shared those images with all of you in my next post.


----------



## micky36

VERY Amazing.
บาคาร่าออนไลน์


----------



## redcode

*Phước Dinh Commune, Thuận Nam District, Ninh Thuận Province, South Central Coast*

Hai Dang Mũi Dinh by duc pham, trên Flickr

Cape Padaran lighthouse


----------



## redcode

*Bắc Sơn District, Lạng Sơn Province, Northeast*

Beacon by Hoàng Linh | 0979581252, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Thọ Quang Ward, Sơn Trà District, Đà Nẵng Municipality, South Central Coast*

_DSC1591-HDR by chu toan, trên Flickr

Mountainous landscape of Danang Bay with Sơn Trà Mountain in the foreground and Bạch Mã Mountain Range in the background.


----------



## tobacco

Independence Day, September 2 in Saigon


Firework @ Saigon on Naitonal Day 2-September-2016 by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], trên Flickr


----------



## Jacques DV

Waaw, incredible nature over there! That's on my bucket list, hope I have the chance to visit this wonderful place one time...


----------



## redcode

*Tả Giàng Phình Commune, Bát Xát District, Lào Cai Province, Northeast*

HA8_1516_15 by Hòa Ngô Huy, trên Flickr

sunset view from a peak of *Ngũ Chỉ Sơn Mountain Range*


----------



## redcode

*An Lợi Đông Ward, District 2, Hồ Chí Minh City, Southeast*

Saigon Skyline @ night (panorama) by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], trên Flickr

*downtown Saigon* skyline


----------



## redcode

*Tri Tôn District, An Giang Province, Mekong Delta*

AN GIANG - VIỆT NAM by Nguyễn Hoàng Nam, trên Flickr

AN GIANG - VIỆT NAM by Nguyễn Hoàng Nam, trên Flickr

AN GIANG - VIỆT NAM by Nguyễn Hoàng Nam, trên Flickr

Vietnam's countryside view from drone


----------



## redcode

*Hạ Long City, Quảng Ninh Province, Northeast*

bond by Benjamin Wohlbrecht, trên Flickr

sunset over *Hạ Long Bay*


----------



## tobacco

"Đó" knitting in Hung Yen, Đó is used to catch fish, Shrimp, crab on the streams. 


_DSC0247 Thủ Sỹ Hưng Yên by HUNG TRAN PHOTO, on Flickr


_DSC0238 Thủ Sỹ Hưng Yên by HUNG TRAN PHOTO, on Flickr

_DSC0238 Thủ Sỹ Hưng Yên by HUNG TRAN PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## tobacco

Lotus - Vietnam's national flower


Vườn Sen by Tuấn Nguyễn 0907.7777.68, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Colourful *lanterns *for the upcoming *Mid-Autumn Festival*

Mid-Autumn Festival by Đỗ Sơn Tùng, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pedagogical college of Dalat (formerly Lycée Yersin)*

Pedagogical college of Da Lat by Phèn Chua, trên Flickr

*Ward 10, Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

somewhere in *Northwest Vietnam*

IMG_5340 by Nguyễn Tuấn Khôi, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Lotus - the national flower of Vietnam*, represents purity of the body, speech, and mind as if floating above the muddy waters of attachment and desire. 

Sen by thanhtung_893, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Red Sand Dunes of Mui Ne*

Red Sanddunes - Mui Ne - Vietnam by Anja Jongejan, trên Flickr

*Mũi Né Ward, Phan Thiết City, Bình Thuận Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

*Hanoi city skyline at night*

3 by Tuan3991, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Tà Xùa (Sun Light in the afternoon) by QuangAnh Nguyen, trên Flickr

*Tà Xùa Commune, Bắc Yên District, Sơn La Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

*the cliffs of Ha Long Bay*

The Face in the Cliffs by Edward Turner, trên Flickr

Vietnam by frapho, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Lanterns *of Hoian

HoiAn by -TNkoh22-, trên Flickr

*Minh An Ward, Hội An City, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Inside a *temple *in Cho Lon - Saigon's Chinatown

gold by camilla camomilla, trên Flickr

roof by camilla camomilla, trên Flickr

prayer by camilla camomilla, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

crystal clear water of *Lăng Cô Bay*

Lăng Cô by Meogia Photography, trên Flickr

*Lăng Cô Town, Phú Lộc District, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

*Tomb of the Emperor Khai Dinh* (Lăng Khải Định / Ứng Lăng 應陵)

Lăng Khải Định by Meogia Photography, trên Flickr

Lăng Khải Định by Hai Nv, trên Flickr

*Thủy Bằng Commune, Hương Thủy Town, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

bridge spanning Lăng Cô Bay

Lăng Cô by Meogia Photography, trên Flickr

*Lăng Cô Town, Phú Lộc District, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

*Tomb of the Emperor Tu Duc *(Lăng Tự Đức 陵嗣德 / Khiêm Lăng 謙陵)

Lăng Tự Đức by Meogia Photography, trên Flickr

*Thủy Xuân Ward, Huế City, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Annual *cow racing festival* in An Giang

_DSC7988 by Max Ho, trên Flickr

*Vĩnh Trung Commune, Tịnh Biên District, An Giang Province, Mekong Delta*


----------



## redcode

*rice fields in An Giang*

_DSC7678 by Max Ho, trên Flickr

somewhere in *An Giang Province, Mekong Delta*


----------



## redcode

*mid-autumn lanterns in downtown Saigon*









credit to Hải Lác


----------



## redcode

a corner of *Hoian Ancient Town*

DSC_7012 by SƠN ĐOÀN, trên Flickr

*Minh An Ward, Hội An City, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

*alleys of Hoi An*

DSC_7020 by SƠN ĐOÀN, trên Flickr

IMG_1852 by Thong Vo, trên Flickr

*Minh An Ward, Hội An City, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

*view from the peak of Mount Pha Luông *

HA8_0136_15 by Hòa Ngô Huy, trên Flickr

*Chiềng Sơn Commune, Mộc Châu District, Sơn La Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

*downtown Saigon at night*

DSC00790 by Roni Chen, trên Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Vinh Hy Bay, Phan Rang, Ninh Thuan Province

Vịnh Vĩnh Hy ngày đẹp trời by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Danang* at blue hour from *Bàn Cờ Peak on Monkey Mountain*

Panoramic view (Top shot) of Danang, Vietnam by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], trên Flickr

*Thọ Quang Ward, Sơn Trà District, Đà Nẵng Municipality, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

*Saigon city hall*

DSC_0557 by Roni Chen, trên Flickr

*Bến Nghé Ward, District 1, Hồ Chí Minh City, Southeast*


----------



## redcode

Somewhere in *Mekong Delta*

DSCF0349 by Nguyen Thanh | +84 976 898 393, trên Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Hoang Su Phi District, Ha Giang Province

Ruộng bậc thang hùng vỹ by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Ban Phung, Hoang Su Phi District, Ha Giang Province

Mùa vàng Bản Phùng by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Dalat, Lam Dong Province

Đà Lạt T8/2014 by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Northwest Vietnam


~ ruộng bậc thang... by bw.futures, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Northwest Vietnam


~ ruộng bậc thang... by bw.futures, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hoàng Liên Sơn Mountain Range*

DJI_0060-Pano_15 by Hòa Ngô Huy, trên Flickr

*Y Tí Commune, Bát Xát District, Lào Cai Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

*Perfume River (Hương Giang 香江)* at dusk

Hoàng hon bên dòng song Hương by Hai Nv, trên Flickr

*Phú Hội Ward, Huế City, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

*Saigon skyline*

Hoàng hôn Saigon sau cơn bão by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

sunrise over *Golden Valley*

Bình minh Thung lũng vàng by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, trên Flickr

*Lát Commune, Lạc Dương District, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Landscape Hangdong in Ta xua , Yen Bai , VietNam by viet nguyen, trên Flickr

Landscape Hangdong in Ta xua , Yen Bai , VietNam by viet nguyen, trên Flickr

*Háng Đồng Commune & Tà Xùa Commune, Bắc Yên District, Sơn La Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Bình minh Dasar by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, trên Flickr

*Đạ Sar Commune, Lạc Dương District, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

*Saigon Notre-Dame Basilica*

_DSC0183 by Roni Chen, trên Flickr

*Bến Nghé Ward, District 1, HCMC, Southeast*


----------



## redcode

*Thế Miếu (世廟)* - an ancestral temple to Vietnam's emperors in the Imperial City, Huế, was constructed at the orders of emperor Minh Mạng in 1822-1823 for the purposes of ancestor worship of the past emperors of the Nguyễn Dynasty.

Thế Miếu @ Hue Citadelle by Andres Miguez, trên Flickr

*Thuận Thành Ward, Huế City, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

*Tam Cốc-Bích Động*, a popular tourist destination in northern Vietnam

Mưa by Ngọc Sơn, trên Flickr

*Ninh Bình Province, Red River Delta*


----------



## lakadpilipinas

Sapa Easy Hike Without Guide


----------



## lakadpilipinas

Halong Bay Overnight Cruise


----------



## redcode

*Sa Pa District, Lào Cai Province, Northwest*


Mai Anh Dao 4 by Lê Việt Khánh (AKA & Sói sầu), on Flickr


Mai Anh Dao 5 by Lê Việt Khánh (AKA & Sói sầu), on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hòa Hải Ward, Ngũ Hành Sơn District, Đà Nẵng Municiaplity, South Central Coast*

Da Nang by Veky Arnaut, trên Flickr

an ancient *buddhist temple* in the *Marble Mountains*


----------



## lakadpilipinas

Cocoon Inn Hostel Hanoi


----------



## lakadpilipinas

Hanoi Walking Street


----------



## lakadpilipinas

Hanoi Food Trip


----------



## lakadpilipinas

Hanoi Old Quarter Walking Tour


----------



## redcode

Saigon prior to Tết

Tết 2018 - Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], trên Flickr

Tết 2018 - Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Ngã Năm floating market

Sóc Trăng - Tết 2018 by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], trên Flickr

*Ward 1, Ngã Năm Township, Sóc Trăng Province, Mekong Delta*


----------



## redcode

flower market

Chợ hoa Tết 2018 @ Mỹ Tho by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], trên Flickr

*Mỹ Tho City, Tiền Giang Province, Mekong Delta*


----------



## redcode

somewhere in Northwestern Vietnam

DSC03194-1 by Đỗ Sơn Thành, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

somewhere in Northwestern Vietnam

DSC03102-1 by Đỗ Sơn Thành, trên Flickr


----------



## lakadpilipinas

Hanoi Ba Dinh District Tour


----------



## lakadpilipinas

Hanoi Citadel


----------



## lakadpilipinas

Vietnam 3 Weeks Itinerary


----------



## redcode

*Chàm Islands* as seen from atop the *Sơn Trà Mountain*

Da Nang September by Minh Khanh, trên Flickr

*Tân Hiệp Commune, Hội An City, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast* (the islands)
*Thọ Quang Ward, Sơn Trà District, Đà Nẵng Municipality, South Central Coast* (viewpoint)


----------



## redcode

*Pongour Waterfall*

Cascate Pongour by Vittorio Cera, trên Flickr

*Tân Thành Commune, Đức Trọng District, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

*Cù Mông Lagoon*

-c20180510-810_7453 by Erik Christensen, trên Flickr

*Xuân Cảnh Commune, Sông Cầu Township, Phú Yên Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Ky Co Beach, Vietnam by Mark Trinh, trên Flickr

*Nhơn Lý Commune, Quy Nhơn City, Bình Định Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

*Cathédrale Saint-Joseph, Hanoi*

Hanoi - St. Joseph's Cathedral 014 by Willy Tan, trên Flickr

*Hàng Trống Ward, Hoàn Kiếm District, Hà Nội Municipality, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

*Meridian Gate 午門* to the Imperial City, Huế

Somewhere ancient by wand_dang, trên Flickr

*Thuận Thành Ward, Huế City, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

*Ứng Mausoleum 應陵, Tomb of Emperor Khải Định*

Somewhere ancient by wand_dang, trên Flickr

*Thủy Bằng Ward, Hương Thủy Town, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

*Phước Duyên Pagoda*, erected by Emperor Thiệu Trị in 1844, in *Thiên Mụ Temple 天姥寺*

Somewhere ancient by wand_dang, trên Flickr

*Hương Long Ward, Huế City, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

*Independence Palace*, the official residence of the President of the Republic of Vietnam during the Vietnam War

Independence Palace by D. R. Hill Photography, trên Flickr

*Bến Thành Ward, District 1, Ho Chi Minh City, Southeast*


----------



## redcode

an old apartment building in downtown Saigon

42 Nguyen Hue | Saigon Vietnam by Paul Tocatlian, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Fansipan*, the highest mountain in Indochina

Fansipan, the tallest peak of Indochina, Vietnam by Andrey Sulitskiy, trên Flickr

*Sa Pa District, Lào Cai Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Architectural sculpture on the roof of a temple in Saigon's Chinatown

DSC_0484 by Duc Thuan, trên Flickr

*District 5, Ho Chi Minh City, Southeast*


----------



## redcode

*Tu Sản Gorge*, formed by *Nho Quế River*, near the Northernmost point of Vietnam on the Sino-Vietnamese border

Le canyon de Tu San by Pastelite, trên Flickr

*Lũng Cú Commune, Đồng Văn District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

*Thiên Trù Temple 天廚寺*, founded in 1467 by Emperor Lê Thánh Tông

Picturesque buddhist shrines of Thien Tru Pagoda, Vietnam by Andrey Sulitskiy, trên Flickr

*Hương Sơn Commune, Mỹ Đức District, Hà Nội Municipality, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

the fourth courtyard of the *Temple of Literature, Hanoi*

The fourth area of the Temple of Literature, Hanoi by Andrey Sulitskiy, trên Flickr

*Văn Miếu Ward, Đống Đa District, Hà Nội Municipality, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

The roofs of *Linh Ứng Temple* on the *Marble Mountains*, Danang

The roofs of Marble Mountains - Nearby Hoi an by Steffen Brüggemann, trên Flickr

*Hòa Hải Ward, Ngũ Hành Sơn District, Đà Nẵng Municipality, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

*Bản Giốc Falls*

Les chutes de Ban Gioc by Pastelite, trên Flickr

*Đàm Thủy Commune, Trùng Khánh District, Cao Bằng Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

*Paddy terraces in Đồng Văn*

Dong Van by Sophie et Fred, trên Flickr

*Đồng Văn District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

The ancient town of *Hội An*

Hoi An by Vittorio Cera, trên Flickr

*Minh An Ward, Hội An City, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Gold Coast Cloudy Sky, Phu Quoc by Marcus Nguyen, trên Flickr

*Gành Dầu Commune, Phú Quốc District, Kiên Giang Province, Mekong Delta*


----------



## redcode

*An Bàng beach*

An Bang beach by Vittorio Cera, trên Flickr

*Cẩm An Ward, Hội An City, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

*Tràng An Scenic Landscape Complex*, a UNESCO World Heritage Site.

Trang An, Ninh Binh, Vietnam by Francois Le Roy, trên Flickr

*Hoa Lư District, Ninh Bình Province, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

The Hindu temples of Mỹ Sơn, recognised by UNESCO as a world heritage site

Mỹ Sơn ruines by Raita Futo, trên Flickr

*Duy Phú Commune, Duy Xuyên District, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

*Bái Đính Temple*

Chùa Bái Đính by Cristina Ariza, trên Flickr

*Gia Sinh Commune, Gia Viễn District, Ninh Bình Province, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

*Bắc Sơn valley*

Bac Son Valley by Tang Van Ngoc, trên Flickr

*Bắc Sơn District, Lạng Sơn Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

The Southern surburbs of Danang, with the Cham Islands in the background, as viewed from Bà Nà Hills

_DSC5732 by Timothy Miles, trên Flickr

*Hòa Ninh Commune, Hòa Vang District, Đà Nẵng Municipality, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

the Southern coast of Phú Quốc Island

DSC_0090 by Nguyễn Ngọc Phú, trên Flickr

*An Thới Township, Phú Quốc District, Kiên Giang Province, Mekong Delta*


----------



## midrise

^^..With this being the first time looking at this thread I must commend you on your dedication too showing us the beauty of this country...Thanx....I need too start where you did too appreciate your contribution..:bow::shocked:kay:kay::uh:


----------



## redcode

Basalt columns at *Gành Đá Dĩa*

Basalt formations at Ganh Da Dia, Vietnam by Illary G, trên Flickr

*An Ninh Đông Commune, Tuy An District, Phú Yên Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

*Hòn Thơm Island*

DSC_0099 by Nguyễn Ngọc Phú, trên Flickr

*Hòn Thơm Commune, Phú Quốc District, Kiên Giang Province, Mekong Delta*


----------



## redcode

sunrise over the *ancient town of Hội An*

Vietnam by Ed Kruger, trên Flickr

*Minh An Ward, Hội An City, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

A sea of clouds viewed from *Mount Tà Chì Nhù*

trekking Ta Chi Nhu mountain by Tho Ta, trên Flickr

*Trạm Tấu District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

*Eo Gió*

Beauty of Eo Gio by Mai Son, trên Flickr

*Nhơn Lý Commune, Quy Nhơn City, Bình Định Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

the gate to a temple on the *Marble Mountains*

Marble Mountains (8) by kingu_y, trên Flickr

*Hòa Hải Ward, Ngũ Hành Sơn District, Đà Nẵng Municipality, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Hai Van Pass Scenery (2) by kingu_y, trên Flickr

Hai Van Pass Scenery (9) by kingu_y, trên Flickr

*Lăng Cô Town, Phú Lộc District, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Vung Viêng floating village in Hạ Long Bay

0037-1-Pano Vung Vieng floating fishing village, HaLong bay by Nguyen Quang Ngoc ( TonKin ) +84938443886, trên Flickr

0009-0032-HDR-2-Pano Vung Vieng floating fishing village, HaLong bay by Nguyen Quang Ngoc ( TonKin ) +84938443886, trên Flickr

0074-1-Pano Vung Vieng floating fishing village, HaLong bay by Nguyen Quang Ngoc ( TonKin ) +84938443886, trên Flickr

*Hạ Long City, Quảng Ninh Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

*Hanoi* cityscape

Trung Hòa Nhân Chính. by Hoàng Vũ Lee, trên Flickr

*Trung Hòa Ward, Cầu Giấy District, Hà Nội Municipality, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

inside Saigon's *Fine Arts Museum*

HCMC Fine Arts Museum by thanhbinh169, trên Flickr

*Nguyễn Thái Bình Ward, District 1, Hồ Chí Minh City, Southeast*


----------



## Yellow Fever

Saigon

Saigon sunrise/sunset panorama (flycam) 2019 by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr

Sala Q2 (flycam/drone) by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr

Sala Q2 (flycam/drone) by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr

Not far from Saigon

Vũng Tàu flycam panorama by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon (blackwhite)*
ho chi minh city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

^^ that's a pretty old-dated photo though :lol:


----------



## redcode

The imperial city of Huế - the spiritual capital of Vietnam

Không có tiêu đề by seua_yai, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Đà Lạt railway station*, opened in 1938

大叻火車站｜大叻 by liu060703, trên Flickr

*Ward 10, Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Sapa - a popular resort town in Vietnam's mountainous Northwest region

Sunset in a mountain townt by Mai Son, trên Flickr

*Sa Pa Township, Sa Pa District, Lào Cai Province, Northwest *


----------



## redcode

s 20191310_Ban Phung Rice Terraces_DSC_6995 by Andrew JK Tan, trên Flickr

s 20191310_Ban Phung Rice Terraces_DJI_0009 by Andrew JK Tan, trên Flickr

*Bản Phùng Commune, Hoàng Su Phì District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Limestone landscape of Hạ Long Bay

[Hạ Long Bay by LM TP, trên Flickr

*Hạ Long City, Quảng Ninh Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

*Lake Tà Đùng*

Hồ Tà Đùng by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], trên Flickr

*Đắk Som Commune, Đắk Glong District, Đắk Nông Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Field of Dream by Quynh Ton on 500px.com

*Chế Cu Nha Commune, Mù Cang Chải District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Saigon's Bitexco Financial Tower









The Lotuscraper by Rodino Ayala on 500px.com

*Bến Nghé Ward, District 1, Hồ Chí Minh City, Southeast*


----------



## redcode

Tea plantations on Mộc Châu Plateau









Magical Sunshine by quanphoto on 500px.com

*Mộc Châu District, Sơn La Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Changing of the Seasons by quanphoto on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

Cầu Đất tea plantation









Cầu Đất green tea farm by Nguyen Nghia on 500px

*Xuân Trường Commune, Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

TTM by Lê Thái DƯơng on 500px

somewhere in *Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

_HRM7299-2.jpg by Lê Thái DƯơng on 500px

somewhere in *An Giang Province, Mekong Delta*


----------



## redcode

Đồng Văn karst plateau geopark









Ray of Light ..... by Didier DE ZAN on 500px

*Đồng Văn District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Bình Tiên beach









sand beach in Asia by Avanti on 500px

*Công Hải Commune, Thuận Bắc District, Ninh Thuận Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Kon Tum city by Madaotu on 500px

somewhere in *Kon Tum Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Desert by Deborah Rodriguez on 500px

*Mũi Né Ward, Phan Thiết City, Bình Thuận Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice photos, redcode :applause:


----------



## redcode

Hai Van Pass by Trinh Truong on 500px

*Hòa Hiệp Bắc Ward, Liên Chiểu District, Đà Nẵng Municipality, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

fisherman by Olivier BERRY on 500px

*Phan Thiết City, Bình Thuận Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

mountain near Dalat Olivier BERRY on 500px

*Phan Lâm Commune, Bắc Bình District, Bình Thuận Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Thẩm Mã slope









Tham Ma Slope by Didier DE ZAN on 500px

*Lũng Thầu Commune, Đồng Văn District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Beautiful Bich Dong Pagoda entrance in Tam Coc, Ninh Binh, Vietnam by Chris Cook on 500px

*Ninh Hải Commune, Hoa Lư District, Ninh Bình Province, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

Beautiful sunset in Chuva peak high mountain in Sapa district, L by Chanwit Whanset on 500px

*Sơn Bình Commune, Tam Đường District, Lai Châu Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

buckwheat flowers









Buckwheat flowers in North West, Viet Nam by Khoa Nguyen Dang on 500px

somewhere in *Lào Cai Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

various peaks in Hoàng Liên Sơn mountain range as seen from Mount Fansipan









Fansipan, Lao Cai, Viet nam by Khoa Nguyen Dang on 500px









Fansipan, Lao Cai, Viet Nam by Khoa Nguyen Dang on 500px


----------



## redcode

basalt rock columns of Gành Đá Dĩa (Sea Cliff of Stone Plates) 









Ganh Da Dia - Phu Yen by Le Quang Photography on 500px

*An Ninh Đông Commune, Tuy An District, Phú Yên Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Halong Bay Vietnam by Nan Say on 500px

*Hạ Long City, Quảng Ninh Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

parachuting over Cao Phạ valley









DSC by Ninh Nguyen Hoang on 500px

*Cao Phạ Commune, Mù Cang Chải District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Nại lagoon









Untitled by Ngan de Cuci on 500px

*Tri Hải Commune, Ninh Hải District, Ninh Thuận Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Round Terraced rice fields with 2 workers by TAN MINH on 500px









Terraced rice fieds in Northern Vietnam by TAN MINH on 500px









Terraced rice fieds in Northern Vietnam by TAN MINH on 500px


----------



## redcode

Desert in Vietnam by Janis_P on 500px

somewhere in *Bình Thuận Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

looking northeast towards Nha Trang with its skyscrapers from Đạ Sar in the Central Highlands 









1321 by Bao Q Ng on 500px

*Đạ Sar Commune, Lạc Dương District, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Đà Lạt by Madaotu on 500px

*Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Morning by Sinh Nguyen Duy on 500px

*Nghĩa Phú Commune, Quảng Ngãi City, Quảng Ngãi Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Hoi An by Ali El Hedek on 500px

*Minh An Ward, Hội An City, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

An old dormitory in Hanoi by Tran Duc Hieu on 500px


----------



## redcode

Living in natural by Hung Nguyen Long on 500px

*Hòn Thơm Commune, Phú Quốc District, Kiên Giang Province, Mekong Delta*


----------



## redcode

Việt Nam by Nguyen Quang The Linh on 500px

somewhere in* Northeast Vietnam*


----------



## redcode

Batangan lighthouse









Sea of Vietnam by Sinh Nguyen Duy on 500px

*Bình Châu Commune, Bình Sơn District, Quảng Ngãi Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Cọn nước by Kha Pham on 500px

*Bản Bo Commune, Tam Đường District, Lai Châu Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Tràng An by Đức Lại on 500px

*Hoa Lư District, Ninh Bình Province, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

Dawn in the tea hill by Linh Trần on 500px

*Mộc Châu Township, Mộc Châu District, Sơn La Province, Northwest*


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates, redcode :applause:


----------



## redcode

Church of Our Lady of the Rosary of Sa Pa









BEO by Người Đơn Giản on 500px

*Sa Pa Town, Lào Cai District, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Terraces - Nam Khoa, Hoang Su Phi, Ha Giang, Vietnam by Dinh Manh Ha on 500px









Terraces under sunny by Phùng Tiến on 500px









New Day by Jeroen Florijn on 500px

*Nậm Khòa & Nậm Tỵ Communes, Hoàng Su Phì District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Cave of Pig









Hang Heo-Nha Trang by Hồ Nguyễn Quang Hữu on 500px

*Vĩnh Lương Commune, Nha Trang City, Khánh Hòa Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Rice Terrace by Phong Phan on 500px

*Tú Lệ Commune, Văn Chấn District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Quây Sơn river and Bản Giốc - Detian Falls









Quay Son River by Dinh Manh Ha on 500px









Ban Gioc Waterfall by Dinh Manh Ha on 500px

*Đàm Thủy Commune, Trùng Khánh District, Cao Bằng Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Tuyền Lâm lake









Da lat, Lam Dong, Vietnam by Khoa Nguyen Dang on 500px

*Ward 4, Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Nha Trang bay









Nha Trang Beach, Vietnam Khoa Nguyen Dang on 500px

*Vĩnh Nguyên Ward, Nha Trang City, Khánh Hòa Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

rice filed - vietnam by raoof. altel on 500px

*Sa Pa Town, Lào Cai Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Valley paradise by maartendevlugt on 500px

*Phúc Lộc Commune, Ba Bể District, Bắc Kạn Province, Northeast*


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice photo updates from Vietnam :cheers: :applause:


----------



## redcode

Non Nước Cao Bằng Geopark









Rays by Jeroen Florijn on 500px

*Quốc Dân Commune, Quảng Yên District, Cao Bằng Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Hanoi's French quarter (Quartier français de Hanoï)









Square of August Revolution by Trung Phan on 500px









Square of August Revolution  by Trung Phan on 500px









Hoan Kiem Lake, Hanoi, Vietnam by Trung Phan on 500px

*Tràng Tiền & Phan Chu Trinh Wards, Hoàn Kiếm District, Hà Nội Municipality, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

Danang as seen from *Sơn Trà Peninsula*

Son Tra Peninsula by Khoatranvan, trên Flickr

*Thọ Quang Ward, Sơn Trà District, Đà Nẵng Municipality, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

20191109-_DSC8602-2.jpg by Sherif Mahdy on 500px

*Hoa Lư District, Ninh Bình Province, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

Sunrise - Ngoc Con, Trung Khanh, Cao Bang, Vietnam by Dinh Manh Ha on 500px

*Ngọc Côn Commune, Trùng Khánh District, Cao Bằng Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

1351 by Bao Q Ng on 500px

*Bảo Lộc City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Up in the air by Ngoc Tang on 500px

*Trạm Tấu Commune, Trạm Tấu District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

fansipan mountain by Phuong Nguyen on 500px

*San Sả Hồ Commune, Sa Pa Town, Lào Cai Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Tà Ngào Waterfall









9 Levels Waterfall by Lee Mr on 500px

*Lộc Thành Commune, Bảo Lộc Town, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## Yellow Fever

Love your photos, they are very enjoyable.


----------



## redcode

^^ thank you. I’m so glad that you enjoyed them :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I have enjoy them too :cheers:


----------



## redcode

Bản Giốc Waterfall









Ban Gioc Waterfall Licensing by Pedro Gonçalves on 500px

*Đàm Thủy Commune, Trùng Khánh District, Cao Bằng Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Sunrise at the sand dune by Duangmon C on 500px

somewhere in *Ninh Thuận Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Beautiful Landscape in Cao Bang, Vietnam by Tanh Hoang Cong on 500px

*Phong Nậm Commune, Trùng Khánh District, Cao Bằng Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

The Shining by Alexander Riek on 500px

somewhere in *Lào Cai Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Khi đàn Trâu trở về.. by Hưng Lê on 500px

*Long Cốc Commune, Tân Sơn District, Phú Thọ Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Bái Đính Buddhist Temple









Bai Dinh Temple, Vietnam by FABIO COSTANTINI on 500px

*Gia Sinh Commune, Gia Viễn District, Ninh Bình Province, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

Ba Bể Lake









Ba be Lake .... by Didier DE ZAN on 500px

*Nam Mẫu commune, Ba Bể district, Bắc Kạn Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Floating Lanterns Festival by CK NG(黄子嘉) on 500px









Floating Lanterns Festival by CK NG(黄子嘉) on 500px

somewhere in *Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Cao Bang harvesting time by Hung Nguyen Long on 500px

*Ngọc Côn Commune, Trùng Khánh District, Cao Bằng Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Đồng Văn Karst Plateau Geopark









Dong Van Karst Plateau. by Jeroen Florijn on 500px

*Đồng Văn Township, Đồng Văn District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Terraced rice fields by Madaotu on 500px

somewhere in *Yên Bái Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Beautiful golden fields on top of mountain by Hung Nguyen Long on 500px

*Cao Phạ Commune, Mù Cang Chải District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

1361 by Bao Q Ng on 500px

*Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Throwing Fishing Net by CK NG(黄子嘉) on 500px

somewhere in *Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

a paddy field in Hội An









Rice fields in Hoi An, Vietnam by Dang Hung on 500px

*Hội An City, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

sunrise over Phùng hamlet









Sunrise - Phung Village, Hoang Su Phi, Ha Giang, Vietnam by Dinh Manh Ha on 500px

*Bản Phùng Commune, Hoàng Su Phì District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Hội An Ancient Town









Come to me by Nghia Huynh on 500px

*Minh An Ward, Hội An City, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## redcode

sunset over the imperial capital city of Huế. The city was the political centre of Vietnam between the 18th and 20th centuries and continues to play the role of a spiritual capital for the whole country to date.









Nightfall, Hue City David Duffy on 500px

*Phú Hội Ward, Huế City, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Ô Quy Hồ Mountain Pass on the border of Lai Châu and Lào Cai Provinces









Sunset by Vu Hien on 500px









Sunset by Vu Hien on 500px


*Sơn Bình Commune, Tam Đường District, Lai Châu Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Road to nowhere by Jeroen Florijn on 500px

somewhere in *Northern Vietnam*


----------



## redcode

Saigon in the twilight









Landmark 81 in sunset by Huntergol on 500px

*Bình Thạnh Ward, Hồ Chí Minh City, Southeast*


----------



## redcode

Vân Long Wetland Nature Reserve









Sunset over Van Long Lagoon by Thanh Hoang Cong on 500px

*Gia Viễn District, Ninh Bình Province, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

Lonely Tree by Ngọc Sơn on 500px

*Bỉm Sơn Town, Thanh Hóa Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Into nipapalm forest by Luong Nguyen Anh Trung on 500px

somewhere in *Quảng Ngãi Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Sur la route de Quan Ba .... by Didier DE ZAN on 500px

*Quản Bạ District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Elephant Waterfall









Waterfall by Ngọc Sơn on 500px

*Thành Vân Commune, Thạch Thành District, Thanh Hóa Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

海滩与吊床 by B. J. 晓群 on 500px

*Phú Quốc District, Kiên Giang Province, Mekong Delta*


----------



## redcode

Secluded Beach by Ryan McKeown on 500px

*Vân Đồn District, Quảng Ninh Province, Northeast*


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice photos, redcode :cheers:


----------



## redcode

Sunset on Vietnam sea by Anh Dang Hoai on 500px

*Rạch Giá City, Kiên Giang Province, Mekong Delta*


----------



## redcode

the southernmost portion of Phú Quốc Island









Phu Quoc Island by Llala on 500px

*An Thới Township, Phú Quốc District, Kiên Giang Province, Mekong Delta*


----------



## redcode

Hội An Ancient Town









Magical Sunset by Kosuke Kurata on 500px









https://web.500px.com/photo/1000726434/-by-Kosuke-Kurata/ by Kosuke Kurata on 500px

*Minh An Ward, Hội An City, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Hang Rái and Vĩnh Hy Bay









Hang Rai, by Carlos Monforte on 500px

*Vĩnh Hải Commune, Ninh Hải District, Ninh Thuận Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Cherry Blossoms in the early sunshine by Tran Duc Hieu on 500px

*Sa Pa Town, Lào Cai Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Bà Thiên Hậu Temple (Temple of the Celestial Empress) in Saigon's Chinatown









Ba Thien Hau Temple by David Lund on 500px

*Ward 11, District 5, Hồ Chí Minh City, Southeast*


----------



## redcode

_MG_7475.jpg by Thế Hoan Trịnh on 500px

somewhere in *Bình Thuận Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Cloudy Sunset by Huy Bằng Trần on 500px

*Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Sunrise in MyHiep, Vietnam by Phong Phan on 500px

*Vĩnh Hải Commune, Ninh Hải District, Ninh Thuận Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Hạ Long Bay









Halong Bay by Mark Perelmuter on 500px

*Hạ Long City, Quảng Ninh Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Perfume River, west of the imperial capital of Huế









Parfum river by antonio castillo on 500px

*Hương Long Ward, Huế City, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

rice field by Dzung Nguyen on 500px

*Hòa Liên Commune, Hòa Vang District, Đà Nẵng Municipality, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Tràng An Scenic Landscape Complex 









Early morning in Tam Coc by Dario Trujillo on 500px

*Ninh Hải Commune, Hoa Lư District, Ninh Bình Province, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

Vietnam Landscape.jpg by Lee Mr on 500px

*Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Terraces - Mu Cang Chai, Yen Bai, Vietnam by Dinh Manh Ha on 500px

*Mù Cang Chải District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest*


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## Dober_86

*Ho Chi Minh (Saigon).*


----------



## Dober_86

*Hanoi Citadel.*










^^
There are more pics following the link.


----------



## redcode

Hun I can’t see your photos :hammer:


----------



## HDFTmark01

All you have to know about Vinpearl Land in Vietnam


----------



## redcode

sunset over Lập An Lagoon









Sunset - Lap An Lagoon, Hue, Vietnam by Dinh Manh Ha on 500px

*Lăng Cô Township, Phú Lộc District, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

downtown Saigon









HCMC by Phương Bảo on 500px

*An Khánh Ward, District 2, Hồ Chí Minh City, Southeast*


----------



## redcode

Sunrise.jpg by Lee Mr on 500px

*Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

The Lycée Yersin - a school founded in 1927 in Dalat, to educate the children of French colonialists and upper class Vietnamese. 









Education College Da Lat by Anh Dang Hoai on 500px

*Ward 10, Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, redcode :cheers:


----------



## redcode

Sunset on rice paddy field by Manh Huynh on 500px

*Mù Cang Chải District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

looking out across the Danang Bay from Camellia Mountain's View Point Peak









Da Nang Bay by Leo Huynh on 500px

*Thọ Quang Ward, Sơn Trà District, Đà Nẵng Municipality, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Hội An Ancient Town









DJI_0538.jpg by Steve Murray on 500px









DJI_0407.jpg by Steve Murray on 500px

*Minh An Ward, Hội An City, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Hạ Long Bay









DJI_0354.jpg by Steve Murray on 500px









DJI_0230.jpg by Steve Murray on 500px

*Quảng Ninh Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

DJI_0116.jpg by Steve Murray on 500px

somewhere in the *Mekong Delta*


----------



## redcode

a Chinese temple in Southern Vietnam









_1350864.jpg by Steve Murray on 500px


----------



## redcode

Beach day ️ by Flo on 500px

*Phú Quốc District, Kiên Giang Province, Mekong Delta*


----------



## redcode

Tuyền Lâm Lake









sunlight on the lake by Nghia Nguyen on 500px

*Ward 4, Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Ô Quy Hồ Mountain Pass









Mountains Sunset by quanphoto on 500px

*Sơn Bình Commune, Tam Đường District, Lai Châu Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Vĩnh Hy Bay









Ninh Thuan Bay by Christiaan Stroombergen on 500px

*Vĩnh Hải Commune, Ninh Hải District, Ninh Thuận Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

The view from the summit of Mount Fansipan - the highest mountain in Vietnam and Indochina









Top of the world by Quang Trung on 500px

*Tam Đường District, Lai Châu Province / Sa Pa Town, Lào Cai Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Mộc Châu Tea Plantation









Đồi chè mộc châu by Ngô Vĩnh on 500px









Floraison des pruniers à Moc Chau, Vietnam by Tuan Nguyen on 500px

*Hua Păng Commune, Mộc Châu District, Sơn La Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

by Dang Nguyen Hai Duy on 500px

*Cát Sơn Commune, Phù Cát District, Bình Định Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Hòn Bồ by Nguyễn Sử Đạt on 500px

*Ward 12, Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Playing in the waves by Mateo Brigande on 500px

*La Gi Town, Bình Thuận Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice photo updates, redcode :cheers:


----------



## redcode

Thanks, Christos :cheers:


----------



## redcode

alone by NA KI HWAN on 500px

somewhere in the *Ninh Thuận Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

mother and son by NA KI HWAN on 500px

somewhere in *Ninh Thuận Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Boat Flower by Sinh Nguyen Duy on 500px

somewhere in *Quảng Ngãi Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Before dawn by Brian Graney on 500px

*Vũng Tàu City, Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu Province, Southeast*


----------



## redcode

Rice fields on terraced by Nuttawut Uttamaharach on 500px

*Mù Cang Chải District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Hạ Long Bay









The Door to Ha Long Bay by Andreas Hunziker on 500px









Vietnam! by Ioan Dura

*Hạ Long City, Quảng Ninh Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Vũng Tàu's Back Beach








Beach life by Brian Graney on 500px

*Thắng Tam Ward, Vũng Tàu City, Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu Province, Southeast*


----------



## redcode

Feeling sky by Sinh Nguyen Duy on 500px

somewhere in *Quảng Ngãi Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Hmong Royal Palace









Hmong Royal Palace by Didier DE ZAN on 500px

*Sà Phìn Commune, Đồng Văn District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Hoàn Kiếm Lake









Hoan Kiem Lake - Hanoi, Vietnam by Dinh Manh Ha on 500px

*Hàng Trống Ward, Hoàn Kiếm District, Hà Nội Municipality, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

Mỹ Sơn Sanctuary - Vietnam's largest complex of Hindu temples









Mỹ Sơn Sanctuary by CHRIS TAYLOR on 500px

*Duy Phú Commune, Duy Xuyên District, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Ocean cloud by Duy Tran on 500px

*Pải Lủng Commune, Mèo Vạc District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## redcode

Thanks, Christos :cheers:


----------



## redcode

Evening in Hội An by CHRIS TAYLOR on 500px

*Minh An Ward, Hội An City, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Sunset in Tay Ninh, Vietnam by Thai Bao H on 500px

somewhere in *Tây Ninh Province, Southeast*


----------



## redcode

Nho Quế River










*Đồng Văn District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Dalat city in morning by Nghia Nguyen on 500px

*Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice :applause:


----------



## redcode

Young women on Mui Ne sand hill ( Vietnam ) by TAN MINH on 500px

*Mũi Né Ward, Phan Thiết City, Bình Thuận Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

catch em all by Jozef Macak on 500px


----------



## Yellow Fever

Are those kites in #1635?


----------



## redcode

Yellow Fever said:


> Are those kites in #1635?


I’m not 100% sure tbh. Those ladies are ethnic Chams, the indigenous people of Central Vietnam. I’m quite ignorant about them as they have been fully assimilated where I live. There are a couple hundreds of thousands of them in the province where the photo was taken and its neighbouring province. Google suggests they may actually be kites but still that looks odd. Flying kites is an important tradition of the Chams, but their kites should be white, not yellow like those in the photo.


----------



## Yellow Fever

They could be actually white but look yellow against the sands background.


----------



## redcode

That actually makes sense :lol: with age comes wisdom indeed kay:


----------



## redcode

Lý Sơn Island









Biển Lý Sơn by IR Photography on 500px









Lý Sơn by IR Photography on 500px

*Lý Sơn District, Quảng Ngãi Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Thầy Temple / Thiên Phúc Temple (天福寺), established in the 11th century









Thay pagoda by Nguyen Ba Thang on 500px

*Sài Sơn Commune, Quốc Oai District, Hà Nội Municipality, Red River Delta*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates


----------



## redcode

Ô Loan Lagoon









Ô Loan swamp in peace by Duy Trần Đình on 500px

*Tuy An District, Phú Yên Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Nho Quế River








Nho Que River - Dong Van, Ha Giang, Vietnam by Dinh Manh Ha on 500px

*Đồng Văn District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

downtown Saigon as seen from Thủ Thiêm Peninsula








Sunset tunnel! by Huy Bằng Trần on 500px

*Thủ Thiêm Ward, District 2, Hồ Chí Minh City, Southeast*


----------



## redcode

inside a Buddhist temple in Huế








Prayer Altar by CHRIS TAYLOR on 500px

*Huế City, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Sunset in Dalat by Alexander Kamentsev on 500px

*Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Thanh Toàn Tile-Roofed Bridge, the epitome of traditional Vietnamese bridge architecture









Country Hue by Christiaan Stroombergen on 500px

*Thủy Thanh Commune, Hương Thủy Town, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

My Cang Chai by Aws Zuhair on 500px

*Mù Cang Chải District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

sunset over the Gulf of Siam as seen from Phú Quốc Island









Vietnam, Phu Quoc by M on 500px

*Phú Quốc District, Kiên Giang Province, Mekong Delta*


----------



## redcode

a rocky beach in Phú Quốc









Green and blue by Pablo Olivares on 500px

*Hòn Thơm Commune, Phú Quốc Island, Kiên Giang Province, Mekong Delta*


----------



## redcode

Hạ Long Bay








Destino desconocido - Destination unknown by Ana Isabel on 500px

*Hạ Long City, Quảng Ninh Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Salt Season by Lee Mr on 500px

*Long Điền District, Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu Province, Southeast*


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates


----------



## redcode

Cloud stream by Alain Frechette on 500px

*Sa Pa Town, Lào Cai Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Washing Fishing Netting II Vietnam by CK NG on 500px

*Huế City, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

the "đó", a type of fish trap popular in the Red River Delta








Rural Lifestyle in Vietnam by quanphoto on 500px

*Thủ Sĩ Commune, Tiên Lữ District, Hưng Yên Province, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

Sunset in Tay Ninh, Vietnam by Thai Bao H. on 500px

somewhere in *Tây Ninh Province, Southeast*


----------



## redcode

Ricefields by Daniel Segal on 500px

somewhere in *Northern Vietnam*


----------



## redcode

Yellow Fever said:


> Hey, how do you post the pics from 500X? Do you need to pay for the rights to post?


no, that's why I always give full credit, not only to the photos but also to the photographers. 

500px doesn't let you get photos easily like Flickr, you need to play with the site's sources to get the links to the photos.


----------



## Yellow Fever

How much I'd need to pay to get the right to post their images? Monthly or yearly? I don't seem to be able to find the contact at the site about it.


----------



## redcode

Yellow Fever said:


> How much I'd need to pay to get the right to post their images? Monthly or yearly? I don't seem to be able to find the contact at the site about it.


Like Flickr, 500px is a social media, so most of the time you’ll have to contact the authors directly. It also has a stock photo selling service called 500px Licensing where it sells photos from participating users.


----------



## Yellow Fever

That'd be expensive to pay each author for their images right in order to post them in the sites like SSC. You must be rich!


----------



## redcode

Aerial view of Vũng Tàu with Tương Kỳ Mountain (L) and Tao Phùng Mountain (R)








An aerial view of Vung Tau peninsula at sunset light by Quan Tran on 500px

*Vũng Tàu City, Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu Province, Southeast*


----------



## redcode

Đồng Văn Karst Plateau Geopark








rock dinosaurs by Jerjely on 500px

*Đồng Văn District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Perfect Home by Thitisak Mongkonnipat on 500px

*Mù Cang Chải District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Điệp Sơn Island








Vạn Ninh_ Nha Trang Beach by Cao Trung Tuyen on 500px

*Vạn Thạnh Commune, Vạn Ninh District, Khánh Hòa Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## Yellow Fever

Halong Bay Vietnam, Worldheritage by Frank KR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice photo updates


----------



## redcode

Rice fields on terraced by Nuttawut Uttamaharach on 500px









Mu Cang Chai by Thitisak Mongkonnipat 

*Mù Cang Chải District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Sunrise in Peace - Cam Ranh beach by Truong Hai Photography on 500px

*Cam Ranh City, Khánh Hòa Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

The main gate to Hanoi's Temple of Literature (Văn Miếu Môn 文廟門)








Hanoi Temple of Literature by Hiếu Trần on 500px

*Văn Miếu Ward, Đống Đa District, Hà Nội Municipality, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

an aerial view of the Temple of the Celestial Lady (Chùa Thiên Mụ 天姥寺), established in 1601, and its iconic Phước Duyên Pagoda (Phước Duyên Bảo Tháp 福緣寶塔), erected in 1844.








Thien Mu pagoda. The beauty of Hue,Vietnam by Thanh Do Nguyen on 500px

*Hương Long Ward, Huế City, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Tuyền Lâm Lake








IMG_2758 by Cong Do Thanh on 500px

*Ward 4, Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Layers of mountain by Dat Nguyen on 500px

*Sa Pa Town, Lào Cai Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Storm by Dao Pham on 500px

somewhere in the *South Central Coast*


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice photo updates


----------



## redcode

Ban Phung, Hoang Su Phi, Ha Giang, Viet Nam by Le Hoang Vu on 500px

*Bản Phùng Commune, Hoàng Su Phì District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Côn Sơn Island








Con Dao Island by Hoang Nguyen Minh on 500px

*Côn Đảo District, Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu Province, Southeast*


----------



## Dober_86

Dat's cool:


















Незабываемый Вьетнам: какой увидел страну ирландский фотограф-путешественник


Хотите оказаться на пару минут в удивительном Вьетнаме и все понять? Смотрите скорее нашу фотоленту!




uz.sputniknews.ru


----------



## redcode

Mộc Châu tea hill








Tea hill in Moc Chau, Vietnam by Berry Phan on 500px

*Nông Trường Mộc Châu Township, Mộc Châu District, Sơn La Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Blood Red Sky - Diem Dien, Thai Binh, Vietnam by Dinh Manh Ha on 500px








The Dawn - Diem Dien, Thai Binh, Vietnam by Dinh Manh Ha on 500px

*Diêm Điền Township, Thái Thụy District, Thái Bình Province, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

Rice terraced fields in water season Vietnam by Tony Chu on 500px









Golden rice terraces Sunset by quanphoto on 500px

*Mù Cang Chải District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Mount Camellia 
Vietnam - Danang Beach - From the Pullman Hotel Across to the Thq Quang Peninsula and the Giant Lady Buddha by Greg Johnson, trên Flickr

*Khuê Mỹ Ward, Ngũ Hành Sơn District, Đà Nẵng Municipality, South Central Coast*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## redcode

Nha Phu Bay








Sun morning by Duong Quoc Huy on 500px

*Vĩnh Lương Commune, Nha Trang City, Khánh Hòa Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Thiên Hậu Temple (Hán tự: 天后廟 ; Cantonese: 婆廟) in Cholon. The temple is dedicated to the Chinese sea goddess Mazu (vie: Thiên Hậu ; yue: tin hau ; han: 天后)








Pagoda in Ho Chi Minh City by Mark Johnson on 500px

*Ward 11, District 5, Hồ Chí Minh City, Southeast*


----------



## redcode

Bạch Mã National Park













































Source

*Phú Lộc District, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates


----------



## redcode

Mountains SunRays by quanphoto on 500px

*Bảo Lộc City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Morning Glory by quanphoto on 500px

*Trùng Khánh District, Cao Bằng Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Vĩnh Long Pottery Village









Sunset over a boatwoman in a brick kiln village in the Mekong Delta by Arnaud Foucard on 500px

*Mỹ Phước Commune, Mang Thít District, Vĩnh Long Province, Mekong Delta*


----------



## redcode

Doi Bat Up by Duy Nguyen on 500px

*Đại Lào Commune, Bảo Lộc City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Hoa Lu, Vietnam by Arthur Nersesyan on 500px

*Hoa Lư District, Ninh Bình Province, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

Hai Van Pass by Neo Luong on 500px

*Hòa Hiệp Bắc Ward, Liên Chiểu District, Đà Nẵng Municipality, South Central Coast*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## redcode

Sunset in the field by Thai Bao H. on 500px









Go home.. by Thai Bao H. on 500px

*Tây Ninh City, Tây Ninh Province, Southeast*


----------



## redcode

Hạ Long Bay as seen from Titov Island









Ha Long Bay - a view from Titop peak by Khanh Duy Nguyen Hoang on 500px

*Hạ Long City, Quảng Ninh Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

fishermen throw cast nets into the Như Ý River in Huế









Casting net into Nhu Y river by Nguyen Ba Thang on 500px









Casting net into Nhu Y river by Nguyen Ba Thang on 500px

*Vĩ Dạ Ward, Huế City, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Vietnam Images



















Source

*Quảng Ngãi Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Vietnam Images



















Source

*Bình Định Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Vietnam Images



















Source

*Phú Yên Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Vietnam Images




























Source

*Khánh Hòa Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Vietnam Images





































Source

*Ninh Thuận Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Vietnam Images




























Source

*Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu Province, Southeast*


----------



## redcode

Vietnam Images




























Source

*Kiên Giang Province, Mekong Delta*


----------



## redcode

Vietnam Images










Source

*Lạng Sơn Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Vietnam Images




























Source

*Hà Giang Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Vietnam Images



















Source

*Lào Cai Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Vietnam Images



















Source

*Cao Bằng Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Vietnam Images














































Source

*Ninh Bình Province, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

Vietnam Images























































Source

*Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Vietnam Images










Source

*Đắk Lắk Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Vietnam Images










Source

*Đắk Nông Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Vietnam Images




























Source

*Gia Lai Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Vietnam Images





































Source

*An Giang Province, Mekong Delta*


----------



## redcode

good morning Vietnam by OlleP on 500px

*Tân Lạc District, Hòa Bình Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Salt production field in Cam Ranh, Khanh Hoa province, Vietnam by Quang Nguyen Vinh on 500px

*Cam Ranh City, Khánh Hòa Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, redcode


----------



## redcode

Hội An Ancient Town









Morning in Hoi An by Vi Tiểu Bảo on 500px

*Minh An Ward, Hội An City, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Long Cốc Tea Plantation









See the Long Coc tea hill, Phu Tho province, Vietnam by Quang Nguyen Vinh on 500px









See the Long Coc tea hill, Phu Tho province, Vietnam by Quang Nguyen Vinh on 500px

*Long Cốc Commune, Tân Sơn District, Phú Thọ Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Dốc Lết Beach









Doc Let Beach, Khanh Hoa Province, Vietnam by Quang Nguyen Vinh on 500px

*Ninh Hải Commune, Ninh Hòa Town, Khánh Hòa Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## hoangnhanbk

The best and wildest beach in VN so far
Con Dao Island, Ba Ria Vung Tau Province by Hoang Nhan, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Camellia Peninsula









Son Tra peninsula in Da Nang City, Vietnam by Quang Nguyen Vinh on 500px

*Thọ Quang Ward, Sơn Trà District, Đà Nẵng Municipality, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Vietnamese countryside









Vietnam by Jan Becher on 500px

*unknown location*


----------



## redcode

Ngô Đồng River









Ngo Dong River - Ninh Binh, Vietnam by Dinh Manh Ha on 500px

*Ninh Hải Commune, Hoa Lư District, Ninh Bình Province, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

farmers collecting sedge for making mats 









Sedge by Sinh Nguyen Duy on 500px

*Hoài Châu Bắc Commune, Hoài Nhơn District, Bình Định Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Tam Chúc Lake









Sunset - Kim Bang, Ha Nam, Vietnam by Dinh Manh Ha on 500px

*Ba Sao Township, Kim Bảng District, Hà Nam Province, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

a valley in Vietnam's mountainous northwest 









Valley by Piak Lim on 500px

*Thanh Bình Commune, Sa Pa Town, Lào Cai Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Sa Huỳnh Estuary









Sea Gate by Sinh Nguyen Duy on 500px

*Phổ Th̀ạnh Ward, Đức Phổ Town, Quảng Ngãi Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Bạc Liêu salt pans









30x45_6 by Lê Thái DƯơng on 500px

*Bạc Liêu Province, Mekong Delta*


----------



## redcode

Valley Of Falls by Justin Aide on 500px

*Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands & Khánh Hòa Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Bạc Liêu Wind Farm









PANO0001-Pano-9 by Lê Thái DƯơng on 500px

*Vĩnh Trạch Đông Commune, Bạc Liêu City, Bạc Liêu Province, Mekong Delta*


----------



## redcode

Rock formations in Paradise Cave, Phong Nha-Kẻ Bàng National Park









Vietnam,QuangBinhProvince, Rock formations insideParadise Cave by  Westend61 on gettyimages

*Sơn Trạch Commune, Bố Trạch District, Quảng Bình Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

sunshine throught pine woodland at sunrise by Khanh Bui on gettyimages

*Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Ba Bể Lake









Souvenirs Lac Ba be by Didier DE ZAN on 500px

*Nam Mẫu Commune, Ba Bể District, Bắc Kạn Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Rock columns of Gành Đá Dĩa









Da Dia Reef by Tran Duc Hieu on 500px

*An Ninh Đông Commune, Tuy An District, Phú Yên Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Nho Quế River as seen from Mã Pí Lèng Mountain Pass









Blessings in the Skies by quanphoto on 500px

*Pải Lủng & Pả Vi Commune, Mèo Vạc District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## redcode

Tâm Châu Tea Plantation









Tea Hill by Anh Nguyen on 500px

*Lộc Tân Commune, Bảo Lâm District, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

*Hội An Ancient Town*









Hoi An in the early morning by Dũng Nguyễn on 500px

*Minh An Ward, Hội An City, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

sunrise over Quảng Lợi Lagoon









Sunrise - Quang Loi Lagoon, Hue, Vietnam by Dinh Manh Ha on 500px

*Quảng Lợi Commune, Quảng Điền District, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, redcode


----------



## redcode

beauty landscape of the nature on mountain range with dramatic sky and clouds at sunrise by Khanh Bui on gettyimages

*Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Vietnamese countryside









“Work, travel, save, repeat.” by Dung Doan on 500px

*Phú Yên Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Vĩnh Hy Bay









Vinh Hy Bay, Ninh Thuan, VietNam by Wil de Triomphe on 500px

*Vĩnh Hải Commune, Ninh Hải District, Ninh Thuận Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Hạ Long Bay









Ha Long Bay - Viet Nam by Viet Linh Tran on 500px









Ha Long Bay - Viet Nam by Viet Linh Tran on 500px

*Hạ Long City, Quảng Ninh Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Morning walk in La Gi by Mateo Brigande on 500px

*La Gi Town, Bình Thuận Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Y Tý terraced rice fields



























Y Tý mùa lúa chín vàng


Khung cảnh mùa gặt trên các ruộng bậc thang ở Y Tý (Lào Cai) cuốn hút bất kỳ du khách nào ghé đến trong những ngày tháng 9.




zingnews.vn





*Y Tý Commune, Bát Xát District, Lào Cai Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

K50 K'Bang waterfall









Waterfall k50, Gia Lai, Vietnam by Bé Nguyễn on 500px

*Sơn Lang Commune, K'Bang District, Gia Lai Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Coastal road by Anh Dang Hoai on 500px

*Vĩnh Hải Commune, Ninh Hải District, Ninh Thuận Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Rú Chá mangrove forest































































Autumn yellow takes possession of central Vietnam's Ru Cha mangrove forest - VnExpress International


Two HCMC-based lensmen visited Thua Thien-Hue Province in early September to capture the beauty of Ru Cha mangrove forest turning yellow during the seasonal transition.




e.vnexpress.net





*Hương Phong Commune, Hương Trà Town, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Chuồn Lagoon









A temple on Chuon lagoon by Trần Trung on 500px

*Thuận An Township, Phú Vang District, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Cửa Đại (Great Estuary), where the Thu Bồn drains into the South China Sea









Bridge silhouette at sunrise by Steve Smith on 500px


----------



## redcode

High Angel View Of Man Standing On Rocks By Sea Against Sky During Sunset by  Vu Khoa Nguyen Khanh / EyeEm on gettyimages

*Ninh Hải District, Ninh Thuận Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Bản Giốc Waterfall 


















Photo taken in Ban Giuc, Vietnam


Photo taken in Ban Giuc, Vietnam



www.gettyimages.com





*Đàm Thủy Commune, Trùng Khánh District, Cao Bằng Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

entrance to Phong Nha Cave

















Vietnam, Quang Binh Province, Boat at entrance of Phong Nha Cave


Vietnam, Quang Binh Province, Boat at entrance of Phong Nha Cave



www.gettyimages.com





*Quảng Trạch Commune, Bố Trạch District, Quảng Bình Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Con River


















Vietnam, Quang Binh Province, Aerial view of Con River at dusk


Vietnam, Quang Binh Province, Aerial view of Con River at dusk



www.gettyimages.com





*Phong Nha Township, Bố Trạch District, Quảng Bình Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Beautiful photo used for tourism advertising, cover, design,...


Beautiful photo used for tourism advertising, cover, design, printing, marketing, ideas, magazine and more, photo was taken in Da Lat, Viet Nam



www.gettyimages.com





*Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## Dober_86

Purpletop flower field in Long Bien, Hanoi.
































Туристов заманили на первую пурпурную ферму в Ханое - Novostivl


Цветочное плато Лонг Бьен в районе Лонг Бьен с 70 тысячам пурпурными верхушками является крупнейшим производством пурпурных верхушек в городе




novostivl.ru


----------



## Yellow Fever

beautiful! I mean the flowers.


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates; well done


----------



## redcode

Hội An Ancient Town









Source









Source

*Minh An Ward, Hội An City, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Dalat cityscape









Source

*Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Pongour Falls









Pongour Waterfall in Vietnam by Ob Gyn on 500px

*Tân Hội Commune, Đức Trọng District, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Day season by Son Huynh on 500px

*Phương Hải Commune, Ninh Hải District, Ninh Thuận Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Hạ Long Bay









Source

*Hạ Long City, Quảng Ninh Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

making soy sauce









A woman makes Ban soy sauce in Ban Village by Quy Nguyen on 500px


----------



## redcode

@Manitopiaaa here’s my recommended itinerary for your Vietnam tour 😂

Assuming you're flying into the country via HAN, you can spend the week wandering Hanoi city core, which is full of history, and heading out to the villages surrounding it, also full of hidden gems, especially the communal and Buddhist temples. Then you can go up to north to see the Bac Son Valley and the Ban Gioc Falls on the Chinese border. If you want to sleep on the ocean surrounded by limestone islets then Halong Bay is the way to go. For kayaking, Lan Ha Bay is much better, while Cat Ba is the true gem with an endless sea of limestone peaks. I have to warn you though that Tam Coc-Bich Dong may feel a bit underwhelming once you've done Halong/Lan Ha.

Then you can fly from HAN to DAD, move to Hoi An to discover the ancient town and the surrounding craft villages (pottery, silk, woodworking etc). You can also buy an all-inclusive guided package tour for a boat trip from Hoi An up the river to My Son. If you want to do it on your own then My Son can be covered in one morning/afternoon. From Danang, you can take a train to Hue and spend the remainder of the week discovering the imperial citadel and the monument dotted around the city.

Once you're done with the Hue-Hoi An corridor, you can fly down to Cam Ranh airport. From there you can go up and down the coast (within a 100 km radius) for the best unspoiled beaches that Vietnam has to offer. Or you can go straight to Dalat, exploring the colonial-era heritage, and seeing the breathtaking landscapes of the central highlands.

Then there's a bus ride to Saigon, where you can spend a few days exploring the grandeur of Vietnam's greatest city and Cholon - the largest Chinatown in the world by total area. From Saigon you can catch a bus to Can Tho, the heart of the Mekong Delta (the bus ride takes about 3 hours). Once in Can Tho you can go see the quintessentially southwestern Vietnamese floating markets and the old mansions dotted around the delta's main cities serving as testimony to the land's glorious past. Then you can take the bus back to Saigon and fly out of the country.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

redcode said:


> @Manitopiaaa here’s my recommended itinerary for your Vietnam tour 😂
> 
> View attachment 868022


----------



## redcode

Manitopiaaa said:


>


honey I just added a long-ass in-depth description. Read it


----------



## Manitopiaaa

redcode said:


> honey I just added a long-ass in-depth description. Read it


Thanks! I might just extend in Halong then and skip Tam Coc and Bitch Dong (what a sexy name!).

Are the craft villages tourist traps? I've been to many "artisan" markets that are just Made in China shit pretending to be local.

I think I'll do Dalat (sounds like a place I'd enjoy) and skip Nha Trang. I'm going to Bora Bora, Seychelles, Honolulu, the Lesser Antilles, and Phuket on this trip. That's enough beach for me.

To see the Mekong Delta, do I need to re-base to Can Tho or can just daytrip from HCMC? I was just planning on staying in HCMC and taking a different bus to Cu Chi, Mekong Delta, etc. The less hotels the better. And is a Mekong Delta Cruise worth it?


----------



## redcode

Manitopiaaa said:


> Are the craft villages tourist traps? I've been to many "artisan" markets that are just Made in China shit pretending to be local.


The craft villages are not tourist traps. They've been standing for 6 centuries and authentic tourism experience is their last chance of survival. In these villages there are active workshops where you can see the process so they're most likely genuine. Also the government in this particular province is really serious about protecting the local tourism sector's image so they're pretty strict when it comes to artisan products. 


Manitopiaaa said:


> I think I'll do Dalat (sounds like a place I'd enjoy) and skip Nha Trang. I'm going to Bora Bora, Seychelles, Honolulu, the Lesser Antilles, and Phuket on this trip. That's enough beach for me.


fair enough. Vietnam isn't that formidable when it comes to beaches anyway 😂 


Manitopiaaa said:


> To see the Mekong Delta, do I need to re-base to Can Tho or can just daytrip from HCMC? I was just planning on staying in HCMC and taking a different bus to Cu Chi, Mekong Delta, etc. The less hotels the better. And is a Mekong Delta Cruise worth it?


I've never been interested in the Mekong Delta so can't say anything about the Cruise. But you'll definitely have to rebase if you want to see the Mekong Delta as it is huge and Saigon is already an hour away from its fringe.


----------



## redcode

Vi Ho Lak Pass









Đèo Vi-ô-lắc by Tin Bui on 500px

*Ba Tơ District, Quảng Ngãi Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Mù Cang Chải rice terraces









Stairways to heaven by Tan Tran Nhat on 500px

*Mù Cang Chải District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Tuyền Lâm Lake









Overview of Tuyen Lam corner by Dung Nguyen on 500px

*Ward 4, Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

sour cherries in Dalat














































Source

*Đà Lạt City & Lạc Dương District, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Hoàng Liên Sơn Range









Cloud and mountain by Trần Trung on 500px

*Sa Pa Town, Lào Cai Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

harvesting water lilies 









Harvest lilies by Bui Viet Hung on 500px

*Mộc Hóa District, Long An Province, Mekong Delta*


----------



## redcode

Tràng An Water pavilion (thủy đình Tràng An 亭水長安) at Vũ Lâm temporary imperial palace (hành cung Vũ Lâm 行宮武林)









Vietnam by Christiaan Stroombergen on 500px

*Hoa Lư District, Ninh Bình Province, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

Xẻo Quýt cajuput forest









Silent in the channels of Xeo Quit by Rodolphe Wegmann on 500px

*Mỹ Hiệp & Mỹ Long Communes, Cao Lãnh District, Đồng Tháp Province, Mekong Delta*


----------



## redcode

Mù Cang Chải rice terraces 









Golden Sunset by quanphoto on 500px

*Mù Cang Chải District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Phong Điền floating market









Phong Dien Floatingmarket by Huynh Bao Quyen on 500px

*Nhơn Ái Commune, Phong Điền District, Cần Thơ Municipality, Mekong Delta*


----------



## redcode

Misty Lao Cai Morning by Craig Monckey on 500px

somewhere in *Lào Cai Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Hạ Long Bay









Ha Long Bay, Vietnam by Istvan Kadar on 500px

*Hạ Long City, Quảng Ninh Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

drying noodles on a floodplain 









The noodle making village in Binh Dinh Vietnam by Đỗ Tuấn Ngọc on 500px

*Nhơn Phúc Commune, An Nhơn Town, Bình Định Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

catching anchovies 









Lotus leaf in the sea by Đỗ Tuấn Ngọc on 500px

somewhere off the coast of *Khánh Hòa Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Mount Chu Va









Chu Va Mountain - Tam Duong, Lai Chau, Vietnam by Dinh Manh Ha on 500px

*Sơn Bình Commune, Tam Đường District, Lai Châu Province, Northwest*


----------



## Yellow Fever

vietnam travel by Saravut Whanset, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

sunset over Lập An Lagoon









NTD_2995 by Ngo Dung photographer on 500px

*Lăng Cô Township, Phú Lộc District, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

North Vietnam by nguyen hai on 500px

*Trùng Khánh District, Cao Bằng Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Nam Du Island









sea by Nguyen Viet Thang on 500px

*An Sơn Commune, Kiên Hải District, Kiên Giang Province, Mekong Delta*


----------



## redcode

Nui Thung by Tuan Bazoka on 500px

*Quốc Toản Commune, Trà Lĩnh District, Cao Bằng Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

sunrise over Nha Trang Bay









Dawn on the sea by Đăng Lê on 500px









Dawn on the sea by Đăng Lê on 500px

*Nha Trang City, Khánh Hòa Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Golden fields - Lao Chai, Mu Cang Chai, Yen Bai, Vietnam by Dinh Manh Ha on 500px

*Lao Chải Commune, Mù Cang Chải District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

a fisherman tends his net from a basket boat









Fisher by Vinh Le Van on 500px

off the coast of *Tuy An District, Phú Yên Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Mount Pò Hèn on the Sino-Vietnamese border









Mount pohen by Trung Kiên Bùi on 500px

*Hải Sơn Commune, Móng Cái City, Quảng Ninh Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Ba Bể Lake









Babe Lake - Vietnam by nguyen hai on 500px

*Ba Bể District, Bắc Kạn Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Misty morning by Dũng Phạm on 500px

somewhere in *Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Hà Lộc fish market 









Tam Tien beach fish market in Vietnam by Đỗ Tuấn Ngọc on 500px

*Tam Tiến Commune, Núi Thành District, Quảng Nam Province*


----------



## redcode

Bản Giốc Falls









Ban Gioc Waterfall by Chu Xuân Khoa on 500px

*Đàm Thủy Commune, Trùng Khánh District, Cao Bằng Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Long Cốc tea plantation









_DSF0632 copy by Quy Nguyen on 500px

*Long Cốc Commune, Tân Sơn District, Phú Thọ Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

making fish sauce 









Craft fish sauce craft in Binh Thuan Vietnam by Đỗ Tuấn Ngọc on 500px

*Phan Thiết City, Bình Thuận Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Storm by Dũng Phạm on 500px

unknown location


----------



## redcode

Chư Đăng Ya volcano









Drone view panorama of Chu Dang Ya mountain in Gia Lai province by Pham Hung on gettyimages

*Chư Đang Ya Commune, Chư Păh District, Gia Lai Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Vietnamese coffee in Dalat









Coffee by nguyen phong on 500px

*Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Dong-Chau-Thai-Binh-Viet-Nam-01 by Ngo Dung photographer on 500px

*Đông Minh Commune, Tiền Hải District, Thái Bình Province, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

Nho Quế River as seen from Mã Pí Lèng Pass









Mountains of Dawn by quanphoto on 500px

*Pải Lủng Commune, Mèo Vạc District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Flower ride by Jozef macak on 500px

somewhere in the *Mekong Delta*


----------



## redcode

Vân Phong Bay









Van Phong Nha Trang Beach by Thien Doan Trung on 500px

*Ninh Phước Commune, Ninh Hòa Town, Khánh Hòa Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Beauty of terraced fields by Nguyen Ba Thang on 500px

*Hoàng Su Phì District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Cái Răng Floating Market

0S1A4168 by Steve Daggar, on Flickr

*Cái Răng District, Cần Thơ City, Mekong Delta*


----------



## redcode

Vietnam's Beach by Tony on 500px

*Ninh Hòa Town, Khánh Hòa Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

An early morning in the mountain by Anh Nguyen on 500px

*Trùng Khánh District, Cao Bằng Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

stone sculptures at the Tomb of Khải Định (Lăng Khải Định, Hán-Nôm: 陵啓定), officially known as Ứng Mausoleum (Ứng lăng, Hán tự: 應陵)









Stone Steps at The Tomb of Khai Dinh, Hue, Vietnam, Southeast Asia by Matthew Williams-Ellis on gettyimages









Stone Statues of Vietnamese People and an Elephant at The Tomb of Khai Dinh, Hue, Vietnam, Southeast Asia by Matthew Williams-Ellis on gettyimages

*Thủy Bằng Commune, Hương Thủy Town, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Cape Saint Jacques









Sunrise on Vung Tau peninsula by Quan Tran on 500px

*Vũng Tàu City, Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu Province, Southeast*


----------



## redcode

limestone islets of Hạ Long Bay









Ha Long Bay's Fairytale Islands by Istvan Kadar on 500px

*Hạ Long City, Quảng Ninh Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

a Buddhist temple near Huế









Old Temple in Hue, Vietnam, Southeast Asia by Matthew Williams-Ellis on gettyimages

*Huế City, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

a duck farmer on a bamboo raft in Trùng Khánh, near the China border









Chăn vịt by LE on 500px

*Trùng Khánh District, Cao Bằng Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Bản Giốc Falls









Ban Gioc waterfall, Cao Bang, Viet Nam by Tú Mạnh on 500px

*Đàm Thủy Commune, Trùng Khánh District, Cao Bằng Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

a roof at Tomb of Tự Đức (Lăng Tự Đức, Hán-Nôm:陵嗣德), officially Khiêm Mausoleum (Khiêm Lăng, Hán tự: 謙陵)









Architectural Detail of a Roof at The Tomb of Tu Duc, Hue, Vietnam, Southeast Asia by Matthew Williams-Ellis on gettyimages

*Thủy Xuân Ward, Hương Thuỷ Town, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Morning rays by Santo on 500px

*Tuy Phong District, Bình Thuận Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vietnam


----------



## redcode

Dalat - Vietnam's most beloved hill station









city of the fog with magic light and unique architecture at sunrise by Khanh Bui on Getty Images

*Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Buddhist prayer banners at Thiên Trù Temple - part of a vast complex of Buddhist temples and shrines built into the limestone Huong Tich mountains near Hanoi









Colorful Buddhist banners inside the Thien Tru Pagoda at Perfume Pagoda complex by  Stefan Cristian Cioata on Getty Images

*Hương Sơn Commune, Mỹ Đức District, Hanoi Municipality, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

Hạ Long Bay









Lookout to Sunset Paradise Ha Long Bay by Istvan Kadar on 500px

*Hạ Long City, Quảng Ninh Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Bạch Mã National Park


















Source

*Phú Lộc District, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Hội An Ancient Town









Source

*Minh An Ward, Hội An City, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Bản Viết Lake









Ban Viet lake, Trung Khanh, Cao Bang, Viet Nam by Tú Mạnh on 500px

*Phong Châu Commune, Trùng Khánh District, Cao Bằng Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Côn Đảo Island

Côn Đảo 07 by Arnaud Samie, trên Flickr

*Côn Đảo District, Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu Province, Southeast*


----------



## redcode

lotus - Vietnam's national flower









Lotus and cloudy mountain background by Diep Vi Hoa on Getty Images

unknown location


----------



## redcode

Lập An Lagoon









Sunset - Lap An Lagoon, Hue, Vietnam by Dinh Manh Ha on 500px

*Lăng Cô Township, Phú Lộc District, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Mã River 









Ma River (VietNam) by Hieu Nguyen on 500px

*Sông Mã District, Sơn La Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Storks in mangrove forest by  Pham Hung on Getty Images

unknown location


----------



## redcode

Hạ Long Bay

Ha Long Bay #2 by M L P, trên Flickr

*Cát Hải District, Hải Phòng Municipality, Red River Delta*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## redcode

Sea Observatory Pavilion (Hải Vọng Đài, _chữ Hán_: 海望臺) in Bạch Mã National Park









Source

*Phú Lộc District, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Flying kite on rice field by Pham Hung on Getty Images 

somewhere in *Khánh Hòa Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Côn Đảo Island

Côn Đảo 07 by Arnaud Samie, trên Flickr

*Côn Đảo District, Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu Province, Southeast*


----------



## redcode

Truồi Reservoir and Trúc Lâm Bạch Mã Monastery









Source

*Lộc Điền Commune, Phú Lộc District, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Cần Giờ Biosphere Reserve









Rung Sac Street in Can Gio by David Tran on 500px

*An Thới Đông Commune, Cần Giờ District, Hồ Chí Minh City, Southeast*


----------



## redcode

Hòn Rỏi Island

Roi island, Phu Quoc Kien Giang Vietnam by Quan Pham, trên Flickr

*An Thới Ward, Phú Quốc City, Kiên Giang Province, Mekong Delta*


----------



## redcode

Autumn by Anh Nguyen on 500px

*Trùng Khánh District, Cao Bằng Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Catching fish in nipa palm jungle by Pham Hung on Getty Images

*Tịnh Khê Commune, Quảng Ngãi City, Quảng Ngãi Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Morning on Nha Trang beach by Diep Vi Hoa on Getty Images

*Nha Trang City, Khánh Hòa Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Terraced fields and stilt houses by Diep Vi Hoa on Getty Images









Terraced fields and stilt houses by Diep Vi Hoa on Getty Images

*Sa Pa Town, Lào Cai Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Hội An Ancient Town









Hoi An From The Sky High by Thai Nguyen/EyeEm on Getty Images

*Minh An Ward, Hội An City, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Fishing boat on the sea by Pham Hung on Getty Images 

somewhere off the *South Central Coast*


----------



## Yellow Fever

vl_07343 by Hanoi&#x27;s Panorama &amp; Skyline Gallery, on Flickr
vl_07342 by Hanoi&#x27;s Panorama &amp; Skyline Gallery, on Flickr
vl_07341 by Hanoi&#x27;s Panorama &amp; Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86

Волшебство, которое нужно увидеть: вьетнамская природа с дрона







rosphoto.com


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vietnam by HERVE JAKUBOWICZ, on FlickrVietnam by HERVE JAKUBOWICZ, on Flickr
Sunrise in Lang Cô by HERVE JAKUBOWICZ, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Quinhon city










Ghềnh Ráng beach










Đề Gi estuary










Đề Gi salt fields










Nhơn Hải fishing village & Hòn Khô islet










Eo Gió peninsula










Kỳ Co beach










fishing at Nhơn Hải

















Biển đảo Bình Định - VnExpress


Phố biển Quy Nhơn, Bãi Trứng, Nhơn Hải, Hòn Khô, đồng muối Đề Gi... mang đến vẻ đẹp biển đảo đầy sắc màu và cuốn hút du khách.




vnexpress.net





all photos taken in *Bình Định Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## Yellow Fever

vl_07397 by Hanoi&#x27;s Panorama &amp; Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

The red-shanked douc of Sơn Trà mountain in a yellow flamboyant forest. The doucs are dubbed Queen of primates for their vibrant appearance.






















































'Nữ hoàng linh trưởng' trong rừng hoa vàng - VnExpress


Đà Nẵng- Sơn Trà rực vàng mùa hoa lim xẹt nở, thu hút đàn voọc chà vá chân nâu chuyền cành đi kiếm ăn.




vnexpress.net





*Thọ Quang Ward, Sơn Trà District, Đà Nẵng Municipality, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Nước Nứt Cave



















Va Cave




































Bên trong hang động hàng triệu năm tuổi - VnExpress


Quảng Bình- Trong hang Nước Nứt, hang Va là các bãi cát, những khối thạch nhũ nhiều hình thù, bức tường măng đá khổng lồ và sông ngầm nước xanh ngọc bích.




vnexpress.net





*Phong Nha - Kẻ Bàng National Park, Sơn Trạch Commune, Bố Trạch District, Quảng Bình Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Source

*Đạ Sar Commune, Lạc Dương District, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Tam Cốc 









Source









Source

*Ninh Hải Commune, Hoa Lư District, Ninh Bình Province, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

Mù Cang Chải rice terraces









Source

*Mù Cang Chải District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Hải Vân Pass


















Source

*Lăng Cô Township, Phú Lộc District, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vietnam once again


----------



## redcode

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Vietnam once again


Thanks


----------



## redcode

Tuyền Lâm Lake









Ray of sunshine early in the pine forest Dalat. by Eric Nguyen on 500px









Ray of sunshine early in the pine forest Dalat. by Eric Nguyen on 500px

*Ward 4, Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Phung Village - Hoang Su Phi, Ha Giang, Vietnam by Dinh Manh Ha on 500px

*Bản Phùng Commune, Hoàng Su Phì District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Collecting water lily flowers









Water lily season in South-Western Vietnam by Thanh Hoang Cong on 500px

somewhere in *Long An Province, Mekong Delta*


----------



## redcode

Limestone islands of Hạ Long Bay









Ha Long Bay's Limestone Islands by Istvan Kadar on 500px

*Quảng Ninh Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Eastern Saurus cranes (Grus antigone sharpii) in Tràm Chim National Park









Red-headed crane season by Khanh Le Quoc on 500px

*Tam Nông District, Đồng Tháp Province, Mekong Delta*


----------



## redcode

Mount Fansipan









Exploring Vietnam’s highest peak by PJW on 500px

*Tam Đường District, Lai Châu Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Bản Giốc Falls









Ban Gioc Waterfall - Trung Khanh, Cao Bang, Vietnam by Dinh Manh Ha on 500px

*Đàm Thủy Commune, Trùng Khánh District, Cao Bằng Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Cherry blossoms









Cherry blossom in wild by Huy Bằng Trần on 500px

*Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## Yellow Fever

vl_07748 by Hanoi&#x27;s Panorama &amp; Skyline Gallery, on Flickr
vl_07747 by Hanoi&#x27;s Panorama &amp; Skyline Gallery, on Flickr
vl_07743 by Hanoi&#x27;s Panorama &amp; Skyline Gallery, on Flickr
vl_07745 by Hanoi&#x27;s Panorama &amp; Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Phong Nậm Valley









River Side by Phong Tran on 500px

*Phong Nậm Commune, Trùng Khánh District, Cao Bằng Province, Northeast *


----------



## redcode

view from Lảo Thẩn Peak









Lone Winter Tree by An Nguyen on 500px

*Y Tý Commune, Bát Xát District, Lào Cai Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

daisy farm in Sa Đéc Flower Village









Daisy Farm by Lee Mr on 500px

*Tân Quy Đông Ward, Sa Đéc City, Đồng Tháp Province, Mekong Delta*


----------



## Yellow Fever

vl_07766 by Hanoi&#x27;s Panorama &amp; Skyline Gallery, on Flickr
vl_07765 by Hanoi&#x27;s Panorama &amp; Skyline Gallery, on Flickr
vl_07763 by Hanoi&#x27;s Panorama &amp; Skyline Gallery, on Flickr
vl_07761 by Hanoi&#x27;s Panorama &amp; Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Ô Quý Hồ tea hills









o long tea hill in Sapa by Quy Nguyen on 500px

*Ô Quý Hồ Commune, Sa Pa Town, Lào Cai Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Hạ Long bay









A Glorious Morning by SANDEEP SAXENA on 500px

*Hạ Long City, Quảng Ninh Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Tu Sản canyon









Nho Que River flows through the Tu San canyon and Ma Pi Leng Pass by ☼ Nhat-Thuyen Lu☼ on 500px

*Pải Lủng Commune, Mèo Vạc District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

countryside near Nha Trang









Source

*Diên Khánh District, Khánh Hòa Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

a good boy in Tà Xùa 









Hi Sun!!! by Vu Le on 500px

*Tà Xùa Commune, Bắc Yên District, Sơn La Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Long Cốc tea hills









Morning in Long Coc by Tony nguyen on 500px

*Long Cốc Commune, Tân Sơn District, Phú Thọ Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Hạ Long Bay









Sunset, Ha Long Bay by SANDEEP SAXENA on 500px

*Hạ Long City, Quảng Ninh Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Mount Fansipan - Vietnam's highest peak 









Fansipan by Jack Ross on 500px

*Lai Châu & Lào Cai Provinces, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Hanoi cityscape 









Panorama of Hanoi from the roof of a skyscraper. by Pavel Vero on 500px

*Ngọc Khánh Ward, Ba Đình District, Hà Nội Municipality, Red River Delta*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again from Vietnam


----------



## redcode

_500px 201122 HoiAn 109 by Vincent Floreani on 500px









_500px 201122 HoiAn 114 by Vincent Floreani on 500px

*Cửa Đại Ward, Hội An City, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Gondola lift to Mount Fansipan as seen from Sapa









Sunset in Sapa by Quang Đỗ Thế on 500px

*Sa Pa Town, Lào Cai Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

inside the Imperial City of Huế

Imperial City of Huế by Valdimiro Ragazzini (Valdy), sur Flickr

*Phú Hậu Ward, Huế City, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Pù Luông Nature Reserve









landscape by linlin lee on 500px

*Quan Hóa & Bá Thước District, Thanh Hóa Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Lanterns at a night market in Hội An









Hoi An night market by Rob Gibbons on 500px

*Minh An Ward, Hội An City, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Terraced rice fields of Sapa









Light playing on the hills by Ben Kearns on 500px

*Sa Pa Town, Lào Cai Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Trà Lý lotus field - the lotus (Nelumbo nucifera) is the de facto national flower of Vietnam









Pink lotus field in Vietnam by Vo Van Tien on 500px

*Duy Thành Commune, Duy Sơn District, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vietnam


----------



## redcode

Saigon skyline at dusk









Source

*Thủ Thiêm Ward, Thủ Đức City, Hồ Chí Minh City, Southeast*


----------



## redcode

Towar a Destination by Felipe Souto on 500px

somewhere in *Northern Vietnam*


----------



## redcode

Hanoi's Old Quarter, alternatively known as _the 36 streets_ after the 36 guild streets that used to make up the old city









Hanoi 36 old quarter Street Photo by Minh Lee on 500px

*Hoàn Kiếm District, Hà Nội Municipality, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

Sand dunes at Bàu Trắng









Bau Trang - Vietnam by Minh Tuan Nguyen on 500px

*Hòa Thắng Commune, Bắc Bình District, Bình Thuận Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Mai Châu Valley as seen from Mai Châu Flagpole 









Mai Chau Valley - Hoa Binh, Vietnam by Dinh Manh Ha on 500px

*Tòng Đậu Commune, Mai Châu District, Hòa Bình Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Roofs of Hội An









Ancient roofs in Hoi An cultural heritage by Vo Van Tien on 500px

*Minh An Ward, Hội An City, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again from Vietnam


----------



## redcode

Phong Nậm valley









Golden Rice Valley by quanphoto on 500px

*Phong Nậm Commune, Trùng Khánh District, Cao Bằng Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Ba Trái Đào (Three Peaches) island on Lan Hạ Bay









Ha Long Bay in Viet Nam by Phan Tiến Khoa on 500px

*Việt Hải Commune, Cát Hải District, Hải Phòng Municipality, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

terraced rice fields of Mù Cang Chải









Between Rice Canyon by Felipe Souto on 500px

*Mù Cang Chải District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

sunset over rice paddies in the Mekong Delta









Sunset by Xanh Trúc on 500px

*Châu Đốc City, An Giang Province, Mekong Delta*


----------



## redcode

a new giant Buddha statue near Mount Fansipan









Buddha on Vietnam’s highest peak by PJW on 500px

*Tam Đường District, Lai Châu Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Source

*Hòa Thắng Commune, Bắc Bình District, Bình Thuận Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Ô Quý Hồ tea hills









Beautiful cherry flowers bloom in tea hill in Sapa, Vietnam by Vu Viet Dzung on 500px

*Ô Quý Hồ Commune, Sa Pa Town, Lào Cai Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Côn Đảo Archipelago









Con Dao by Night by Anh Dang Hoai on 500px









Con Dao sea by Anh Dang Hoai on 500px

*Côn Đảo District, Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu Province, Southeast*


----------



## redcode

Mount Chống Tra and Tà Xùa valley









Ta Xua is a famous mountain range in northern Vietnam. by Vu Viet Dzung on 500px

*Háng Đồng Commune, Bắc Yên District, Sơn La Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

K50 Falls (also known as Hang Én Falls) in Kon Chư Răng Nature Reserve









Waterfall K50 by Đông Nguyễn on 500px

*Sơn Lang Commune, K'Bang District, Gia Lai Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Y Tý terraced rice fields









Golden rice fields in Y Ty, Lao Cai Province, Vietnam by Viet Tran on 500px









Golden rice fields in Y Ty, Lao Cai Province, Northwest Vietnam by Viet Tran on 500px

*Y Tý Commune, Bát Xát District, Lào Cai Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

the Saigon River and Saigon skyline









Downtown by Trung Nguyễn on 500px

*Thủ Thiêm Ward, Thủ Đức City, Hồ Chí Minh City, Southeast*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photo updates from Vietnam


----------



## redcode

Vietnamese countryside near Hanoi









The ripe rice season in Vietnam by Anh Tuấn Trần on 500px

*Mỹ Đức District, Hà Nội Municipality, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

Rú Chá mangrove forest




































Source

*Hương Phong Commune, Huế City, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Sour cherry (Prunus cerasoides) trees blooming in Dalat




































Source

*Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Hòn Đầm Islands









Tree island by Xanh Trúc on 500px

*Sơn Hải Commune, Kiên Lương District, Kiên Giang Province, Mekong Delta*


----------



## Romashka01

Magnificent photos  #2163 my favorite


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## redcode

Romashka01 said:


> Magnificent photos  #2163 my favorite





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again


Thanks, Romashka and Christos


----------



## redcode

Ô Quý Hồ tea hills









Spring at Sapa, Vietnam by Anh Tuấn Trần on 500px

*Ô Quý Hồ Commune, Sa Pa Town, Lào Cai Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Fishermen on the Thu Bồn River









Dawn on the river by Vo Van Tien on 500px









Cua Dai - Quang Nam - Vietnam by Dinh Manh Ha on 500px

*Cửa Đại Ward, Hội An City, Quảng Nam Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Mường Hoa Valley with the Hoàng Liên Sơn Range in the background









Muong Hoa valley by Hien Center on 500px

*Mường Hoa Commune, Sa Pa Town, Lào Cai Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Saigon nightscape









in Việt Nam by Trương Hoàng Thiên Phúc on 500px

*District 1, Hồ Chí Minh City, Southeast*


----------



## redcode

Rice Terraced Valley by quanphoto on 500px

*Mù Cang Chải District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest*


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice photo updates


----------



## redcode

Rice fields in the Mekong Delta









An Giang Rice Fileds Pano by Thanh Hoang Cong on 500px

*Tri Tôn District, An Giang Province, Mekong Delta*


----------



## redcode

Arid landscape of Ninh Thuận Province









Nomadic beauty of a sheep farm in Ninh Thuan by Cường Vương on 500px

*Xuân Hải Commune, Ninh Hải District, Ninh Thuận Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Joss stick making workshop near Hanoi









Traditional incense making at Quang Phu Cau Village, Hanoi, Vietnam by Dinh Manh Ha on 500px

*Quảng Phú Cầu Commune, Ứng Hòa District, Hà Nội Municipality, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

Ô Quy Hồ Pass









Trips by Hiep Nguyen on 500px

*Tam Đường District, Lai Châu Province & Sa Pa Town, Lào Cai Province, Northwest*


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice photo updates


----------



## redcode

An elderly man casts his net on Yến stream, near the famed Hương Temples









Fishermen - Yen stream, My Duc, Hanoi, Vietnam by Dinh Manh Ha on 500px

*Hương Sơn Commune, Mỹ Đức District, Hà Nội Municipality, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

Dalat cityscape









misty tale by Khang Duong on 500px

*Ward 10, Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Hạ Long Bay









Hạ Long Bay by Chris Taylor on 500px

*Hạ Long City, Quảng Ninh Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Đồng Lâm meadow









Horses - Huu Lung, Lang Son, Vietnam by Dinh Manh Ha on 500px

*Hữu Liên Commune, Hữu Lũng District, Lạng Sơn Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Kê Gà Lighthouse. Built in 1898 by the French, it is the oldest surviving lighthouse in Vietnam.









Hải đăng Khê Gà by Anh Nguyễn Văn on 500px

*Tân Thành Commune, Hàm Thuận Nam District, Bình Thuận Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

A hill-station-turned-theme-park near Danang









Golden Bridge in the fog (2) by Khoi Tran Duc on 500px

*Hòa Ninh Commune, Hòa Vang District, Đà Nẵng Municipality, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

A fishing vessel off the coast of Quảng Ngãi Province









OCEAN LOTUS LEAF by Alex Cao on 500px

*Bình Sơn District, Quảng Ngãi Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Aerial view of Mù Cang Chải's rice terraces









Aerial view of green paddy fields by Muaz Jaffar on 500px

*Mù Cang Chải District, Yên Bái Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Peach blossoms at Nhật Tân peach-growing village, Hanoi. Peach blossoms are the arguably most popular flowers for the Lunar New Year (Tết) celebrations in the northern half of Vietnam. Unlike the yellow mai of the south which is usually comes in bonsai style, peach blossoms for Tết can be purchased in branches. Nhật Tân is Hanoi's most reputed craft village specialising in supplying the city with peach blossoms for Tết.









Peach blossom by Hiển Trung on 500px

*Nhật Tân Ward, Tây Hồ Ward, Hà Nội Municipality, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

Quây Sơn River and Ngọc Côn Valley









Ngoc Con, Trung Khanh, Cao Bang, Vietnam by Dinh Manh Ha on 500px

*Ngọc Côn Commune, Trùng Khánh District, Cao Bằng Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Thị Nại Lagoon and the Quinhon city skyline with the Cù Mông Range in the background









The cloudy day in a coastal city by Thuan Pham on 500px

*Quy Nhơn City, Bình Định Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Long Cốc tea hills









Longcoc tea hill by Hiển Trung on 500px

*Long Cốc Commune, Tân Sơn District, Phú Thọ Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

Tràng Tiền street in Hanoi's French Quarter









Trang Tien street, Hanoi, Vietnam by Quân Phạm on 500px

*Tràng Tiền Ward, Hoàn Kiếm District, Hà Nội Municipality, Red River Delta*


----------



## sgollis

Glad you're back redcode. Always enjoy traveling Vietnam through your eyes.


----------



## redcode

sgollis said:


> Glad you're back redcode. Always enjoy traveling Vietnam through your eyes.


Thanks. I’ve always been around all this time. It’s just I was a bit too busy (and lazy) to post much here. I’m glad to know you enjoy the pics


----------



## redcode

Lan Hạ Bay









Aerial drone shot of limestone hills during misty morning. by Muaz Jaffar on 500px

*Cát Hải District, Hải Phòng Municipality, Red River Delta*


----------



## redcode

Mountains and valleys on the Dalat Plateau









little wooden house by Khang Duong on 500px









flowers city by Helen Nguyen on 500px

*Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Aerial photo of Bến Tre City and the lush countryside of the Mekong Delta









Sông quê by Bảo Trương on 500px

*Bến Tre City, Bến Tre Province, Mekong Delta*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photo updates from Vietnam; welcome back btw


----------



## redcode

A beach on Lý Sơn Island









Lyson_Island by Tran Duy on 500px

*An Hải Commune, Lý Sơn District, Quảng Ngãi Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

Mường Hoa valley









SaPa Gold VietNam by Hoang Cuong on 500px

*Sa Pa Town, Lào Cai Province, Northwest*


----------



## redcode

Lycée Yersin - one of Dalat's most iconic buildings









The curved architecture by Anh dang hoai on 500px

*Ward 10, Đà Lạt City, Lâm Đồng Province, Central Highlands*


----------



## redcode

Lập An Lagoon with the Bạch Mã Range in the background









Fisherman's Bay by Chris Taylor on 500px

*Lăng Cô Township, Phú Lộc District, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, North Central Coast*


----------



## redcode

View atop Mount Yên Tử









Sunrise - Yen Tu mountain, Uong Bi, Quang Ninh, Vietnam by Dinh Manh Ha on 500px

*Uông Bí City, Quảng Ninh Province, Northeast*


----------



## redcode

A religious rite during the Mbang Katé festival of the Hindu Chams of south central Vietnam 









Lễ hội Kate của đồng bào Chăm by Anh Nguyễn Văn on 500px

*Tuy Phong District, Bình Thuận Province, South Central Coast*


----------



## Yellow Fever

lots of bananas


----------



## redcode

Yeal looks bananas 😂


----------



## redcode

Rocky coastline of Côn Đảo Island









Mũi Cá Mập Côn Đảo by Luan Nguyen on 500px

*Côn Đảo District, Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu Province, Southeast*


----------



## redcode

Mã Pí Lèng Pass









Ma Pi Leng Pass by Vietj Luw on 500px

*Pải Lủng Commune, Mèo Vạc District, Hà Giang Province, Northeast*


----------

